# Norco Sight 2020



## Taunide (18. Januar 2020)

Sammelthema zum Norco Sight 2020









						Sight | Norco
					

The Sight’s unparalleled descending capability, adept, sure-footed climbing, and efficient pedaling translates All-Mountain theory into a category smashing reality.




					www.norco.com


----------



## Kay_meinMTBde (31. Januar 2020)

Lecker, lecker...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taunide (3. Februar 2020)

Leider muss ich sagen, dass Norco ein Pressfit-Innenlager vorgesehen hat.
Damit ist der Rahmen für mich raus, obwohl die restlichen Features sehr interessant sind.


----------



## microbat (6. Februar 2020)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## pat (6. Februar 2020)

Taunide schrieb:


> Leider muss ich sagen, dass Norco ein Pressfit-Innenlager vorgesehen hat. Damit ist der Rahmen für mich raus


Fahre zwei Norcos, beide mit Pressfit BB, keine Probleme, Geräusche o.ä. seit Frühjahr 17 / Herbst 18. Hatte zuvor schon mehrere Specis mit PF, hat auch da nie Probleme gemacht. Im Grunde ist mir geschraubt auch sympathischer, aber warum Ausschlusskriterium?


----------



## pat (6. Februar 2020)

.


----------



## pat (6. Februar 2020)

.


----------



## Taunide (7. Februar 2020)

pat schrieb:


> Fahre zwei Norcos, beide mit Pressfit BB, keine Probleme, Geräusche o.ä. seit Frühjahr 17 / Herbst 18. Hatte zuvor schon mehrere Specis mit PF, hat auch da nie Probleme gemacht. Im Grunde ist mir geschraubt auch sympathischer, aber warum Ausschlusskriterium?



Vielleicht auch als erzieherische Maßnahme  BSA ist simpel und sicher, nur aus Kostensicht macht Pressfit Sinn. Viele Hersteller gehen ja schon von PF zu BSA zurück, da eingesehen wird das ein "rumgepresse" am Rahmen an dieser Stelle doch nicht oprimal ist, besonders wenn es von Endkunden durchgeführt wird.


----------



## microbat (9. Februar 2020)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## firevsh2o (12. Februar 2020)

Hier der volle Test auf Pinkbike

Hat schon jemand eins bestellt?

Ich habe ja mittlerweile ein Optic. Jetzt fehlt mir nur ein passendes Enduro dazu. Mein Rallon kommt mir mittlerweile recht kurz vor wenn ich mich draufsetze. Da steht das Sight zumindest auf der Liste auch wenn es grenzwertig wenig Federweg hat. Der kurze Dämpfer mit der großen Übersetzung ist auch nicht gerade vertrauenerweckend. Die Geometrie wäre perfekt, besser aber mit 160/170mm Federweg, längerem Dämpfer und Plattformhebel. Optisch finde ich es aber sehr schön!

Leider ist das Sight auch etwas überteuert. Keine Ahnung was hier so viel mehr als beim Optic kosten soll.


----------



## microbat (12. Februar 2020)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firevsh2o (12. Februar 2020)

Nö, das hätte ich mir fast gekauft wie es rausgekommen ist. Da gefällt mir alles in allem mein Rallon besser! ?


----------



## pat (13. Februar 2020)

topolino schrieb:


> ...na dann hole dir doch das Range.





firevsh2o schrieb:


> Nö, das hätte ich mir fast gekauft wie es rausgekommen ist.


Ich habe es mir 2017 gekauft und drei Saisons gefahren. Gut, aber aus heutiger Sicht überholt. Das neue Sight hat die potentere Geo. Und gleichviel Federweg wie damals das Range. Mit einem upgedateten Range ist wohl erst für Saison 2021 zu rechnen. 
Ich habe mir das Madonna V2 als Ablöse bestellt.


----------



## firevsh2o (13. Februar 2020)

pat schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir 2017 gekauft und drei Saisons gefahren. Gut, aber aus heutiger Sicht überholt. Das neue Sight hat die potentere Geo. Und gleichviel Federweg wie damals das Range. Mit einem upgedateten Range ist wohl erst für Saison 2021 zu rechnen.
> Ich habe mir das Madonna V2 als Ablöse bestellt.



Ja das Madonna kommt dem was ich will sehr nahe. Ich find's tendenziell aber eher teuer und schwer. Mal sehen was noch kommt. Ultra eilig ist es noch nicht. Ich muss mich eh noch vom finanziellen Impact des Optic erholen.


----------



## Weaselhaup (28. Februar 2020)

firevsh2o schrieb:


> Hier der volle Test auf Pinkbike
> 
> Hat schon jemand eins bestellt?
> 
> I



Moin,

ich fahre meins schon seit Dezember, allerdings bin ich meinen 650b treu geblieben. Ja ich hätte es auch als 29er genommen aber irgendwie mag ichs dann doch ein wenig verspielter. Bin vorher ein Patrol gefahren und muss sagen das Sight ist ne absolute Waffe. Hab als Jobrad letztes jahr nen Sight als Ebike gekauft aber seitdem das neue da ist steht das Ebike nur noch in der Ecke und wird faktisch nicht mehr bewegt


----------



## firevsh2o (28. Februar 2020)

Weaselhaup schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich fahre meins schon seit Dezember, allerdings bin ich meinen 650b treu geblieben. Ja ich hätte es auch als 29er genommen aber irgendwie mag ichs dann doch ein wenig verspielter. Bin vorher ein Patrol gefahren und muss sagen das Sight ist ne absolute Waffe. Hab als Jobrad letztes jahr nen Sight als Ebike gekauft aber seitdem das neue da ist steht das Ebike nur noch in der Ecke und wird faktisch nicht mehr bewegt



Hallo!

Kannst du was zum Fahrverhalten sagen? Vor allem die Funktion des Hinterbaus würde mich interessieren! Dass mir die Geo gut passen würde, 
da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Weaselhaup (28. Februar 2020)

Der Hinterbau funktioniert erste Sahne. Im Gegensatz zum Patrol ein bisschen Straffer umso schneller man fährt umso besser funktioniert er.... 
Wenn du Bock aufn richtig Potentes Rad hast was bei Highspeed schon fast wie nen DH rad liegt kauf es. Vor allem poppt es aber auch immernoch auf Bestellung aus jedem kleinen Anlieger und Bodenwelle heraus wie bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derbastian (2. März 2020)

Seh ich das richtig, dass mittlerweile keine alurahmen mehr einzeln angeboten werden? Hätte schwören können auf der website und bei deutschen händlern die option gesehen zu haben.

Weiß hierzu jemand was?


----------



## firevsh2o (2. März 2020)

derbastian schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig, dass mittlerweile keine alurahmen mehr einzeln angeboten werden? Hätte schwören können auf der website und bei deutschen händlern die option gesehen zu haben.
> 
> Weiß hierzu jemand was?



Bei Mountainlove ist der Alurahmen gelistet. Den sollte es also geben.


----------



## derbastian (3. März 2020)

ah dank dir. komisch, dass mir das nie über die google suche ausgespuckt worden ist.


----------



## dek (17. März 2020)

Ich stehe vor der Größenfrage.

Im Moment habe ich ein Capra CF29 in XL. 
Das Sight hat in L eine ähnliche Geo. Leider aber ein etwas kurzes Sitzrohr. 
Der Größen Rechner bei Norco spuckt für mich ein XL aus, welches mir für meine Maße doch etwas lang vorkommt.

Ich bin mit Bikeschuhen (5/10 Flats) 1.85m groß mit 88cm Beinlänge, eher kurzem Oberkörper und recht langen Armen.

Das Capra hat gut gepasst.

Kann schon jemand was dazu sagen? Lieben Dank.


----------



## dek (19. März 2020)

Bump


----------



## chris-2 (19. März 2020)

Bei deiner Größe würde ich auf keinen Fall zum XL greifen. Für ein Allmountain fällt das Norco schon ziemlich lang aus.
Bzgl. Sitzrohrlänge. Ich bin messe 191 bei einer Schrittlänge von 95,5 und fahre ein Bike mt 460mm Sitzrohr. Da sollte 430mm bei 88cm Beinlänge kein Problem darstellen. Die Sitzrohre werden immer kürzer und die Sattelstützen länger. Ein Trend der mehr und mehr zu beobachten ist.


----------



## Weaselhaup (24. März 2020)

Ich bin 175 und fahre L das passt perfekt. Ich empfehle dir schon XL zu nehmen. Wenn du dich einmal dran gewöhnt hast wirste das niewieder kürzer haben wollen. Ich hab noch ein Sight VLT in L das ist nen cm kürzer und da wünsche ich mir sogar schon fast den längeren Rahmen. 
Zu dem Thema Alu rahmen. Eigentlich gibt es offiziell keine Alu rahmen. Meistens werden hierfür Kompletträder auseinander gebaut. Wenn Ihr nen Sight probe rollen wollt fragt ruhig bei Mountainlove an. Volker ist da recht kompetent und hat nach Absprache auch Räder zum Probe rollen.


----------



## Simpel. (24. April 2020)

Konnte gestern ein bananengelbes 2020 Sight mit 27.5" in Grösse M testen und war absolut begeistert. Alles was mich an meinem 2017 Range stört macht das Sight um Welten besser und ist in der Abfahrt genau so stabil. Berghoch und auf flachen Trails ists kein Monster Truck wies Range sondern fühlt sich viel spritziger an. 

Nun ja, das Rahmenset und eine Lyrik Ultimate sind bestellt...   

Bezüglich Grösse: Bin 168cm "gross" und fühlte mich auf Rahmengrösse M sehr wohl. Montiert war der 40mm Vorbau.


----------



## 2gether (24. April 2020)

Wo konntest Du denn das Sight testen? Genau die Größe und 27.5" würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Weaselhaup (27. April 2020)

Schreib mal Volker von www.mountainlove.de an er hat öfter Testräder vor Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simpel. (27. April 2020)

2gether schrieb:


> Wo konntest Du denn das Sight testen? Genau die Größe und 27.5" würde mich interessieren.



Radbar in Schmerikon, Schweiz. Bringt dich wohl nicht viel weiter...


----------



## MTBwato (27. April 2020)

Hallo Leute,
Ich interessiere mich schon länger für das neue Sight.
Gern würde ich mir das Frameset in 29 Zoll und Größe M kaufen.
Verwunderlich finde ich jedoch die Verfügbarkeit hier in Deutschland. 
Aktuell finde ich nur kompletträder, welche mir aber, in Anbetracht der Ausstattung zu teuer sind.
Sonderlich viel schient es generell nicht zu geben.

Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen? Bin einfach nur zu spät dran, oder schicken die Amerikaner nur das zeug rüber, was bei denen keiner fahren will??


----------



## Duke_do (27. April 2020)

Wollte mir auch ein Frameset in L kaufen (Januar / Februar) 
Erst wurde die Lieferbarkeit immer weiter nach hinten geschoben (ich bestelle nichts mehr ohne festen Liefertermin, musste schon mal 1 Jahr auf einen Salsa Rahmen warten) und dann waren sie ausverkauft.
Aber durch Corona geht mir das jetzt auch nicht ab, habe Räder und Volldampfbiken ist aktuell eh keine gute Sache.


----------



## 2gether (2. Mai 2020)

Weaselhaup schrieb:


> Schreib mal Volker von www.mountainlove.de an er hat öfter Testräder vor Ort.


Danke für den Hinweis! Hatte ganz vergessen, dass Volker auch Norco im Programm hat. Habe mein Transition bei ihm gekauft.

Stehe im Moment sowieso vor der Entscheidgung: Transition Scout oder Norco Sight 27,5 (jeweils das 2020er Modell).
Ich fahre zur zeit ein Transition Suppressor (26er), was ich gerne ersetzen möchte.

Auch wenn das hier das Norco-Unterforum ist, würde mich eure Meinung interessieren.


----------



## Simpel. (4. Mai 2020)

Konnte am Freitag meinen Sight C 27.5 Rahmen abholen und am Nachmittag gleich aufbauen. Die Teile, abgesehen von der Gabel, hab ich von meinem 2017 Range übernommen. 
Cockpit und Fahrwerk habe ich gemäss Norco Setup Guide eingestellt und bin bereits ziemlich zufrieden damit. Meine ersten beiden Ausfahrten waren auf sehr nassen und schlammigen Trails wo ich keine Vergleiche habe, deshalb werden da noch weitere Tests nötig sein. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Norco Setup Guide? Seid ihr zufrieden mit den Einstellungen? Werde mit den Dämpfereinstellungen sicher noch spielen, weil die Werte deutlich von den Fox Empfehlungen abweichen und ich keinerlei Erfahrungen mit Fox Federelementen habe.


----------



## firevsh2o (4. Mai 2020)

@Simpel. Schönes Bike!

Ich habe nur von meinem Optic her Erfahrungen mit Ride Aligned. Meine Erfahrung war, dass ich mein Gewicht wirklich fahrfertig eingeben muss. Da ich fast immer mit Rucksack fahre, kommen da gleich alles in allem über 10kg dazu. Außerdem habe ich dann den "Offset 2" gewählt. Könnte vom Rucksack oder meiner Haltung am Bike kommen. So jedenfalls passt es beim Optic ziemlich genau.

Die Dämpferabstimmung im Sight ist bedingt durch den kurzen Dämpferhub wahrscheinlich recht heikel, und wird um so heikler je schwerer man ist.


----------



## Simpel. (5. Mai 2020)

Dankeschön. Konnte gestern weiter testen und bin mit den Fahrwerkseinstellungen zufrieden für den Moment. Werde mir bestimmt noch etwas Zeit nehmen für die Feineinstellung. Welche Gabel hast du verbaut? Bin mir bei der Lyrik nicht sicher, in welche Richtung die empfohlene Anzahl Klicks gezählt sind. Habe die Zugstufe von unten betrachtet im Uhrzeigersinn (Richtung Schildkröte) zugedreht und dann die Anzahl Klicks gedreht.

edit: Diese Reboundeinstellung war mir zu langsam, habe deshalb etwas weiter gedreht (Empfohlen: -6 Klicks). Gut möglich, dass die Drehrichtung von oben gemeint ist.


----------



## firevsh2o (5. Mai 2020)

Die Klicks sind immer von völlig geschlossener Dämpfung aus gerechnet. Ist eigentlich bei allen mir bekannten Einstellanleitungen - egal welcher Hersteller - so. 

Würd mich interessieren was du zum Fahrverhalten sagst!


----------



## Simpel. (6. Mai 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis. Dann war die Norco Anleitung für mich nicht verständlich. Habe ich gestern Abend nochmals an der Gabel angeschaut. Die empfohlenen -6 Klicks waren drei weitere Klicks in Richtung schnellere Zugstufe. War bereits nah dran, denn bei -6 von der Schildkröte merkte ich selber, dass es zu langsam und unausgewogen war. Habe da noch nicht viel Erfahrung, ich merke allerdings schnell ob mir ein Fahrwerk passt oder nicht. So viele Einstellmöglichkeiten hatte ich noch nie, dachte bisher immer, dass ich das nicht brauche. 

Ich weiss noch nicht obs an den besseren Federelementen oder an der Sight Kinematik liegt, doch macht das Bike auch auf meinen XC Runden extrem viel Spass und rauscht nicht durch den Federweg wie das Range. Mehr Support im mittleren Federwegbereich. 

Als ich am Montag am shutteln war auf unserem anspruchsvollsten Hometrail hatte ich ein tolles Erlebnis. Ich kam kopfschüttelnd am Trailende an und konnte nicht fassen, wie sicher und schnell das Sight ist trotz nassem Boden.    Cockpiteinstellung, Fahrwerk und Geometrie passen mir wunderbar und ich bin entsprechend extrem zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floki16 (8. Mai 2020)

Hallo 

Ich will mir in den nächsten Tagen ein sight bestellen/kaufen
ICh würde gerne wissen ob jemand die Rahmengewichte von Carbon und Alu verglichen hat?
Genaugenommen das C3 mit dem a1 ?

lg und Danke


----------



## Simpel. (8. Mai 2020)

Gute Wahl   
Leichtbau geht anders: "Norco offers both carbon and alloy frame options, and each one is seriously overbuilt. Claimed weight for an alloy Sight frame is a substantial 4.6kg with a rear shock, while the carbon version drops down to 3.8kg with shock. This is no featherweight."

https://flowmountainbike.com/tests/review-2020-norco-sight-a1-29/

Den genauen Wert meines Rahmens in 27.5" Grösse M weiss ich nicht mehr genau, habe auch 3.8kg mit Fox X2 Dämpfer und Steckachse, Tretlager und Steuersatz im Kopf. Komplett wiegt meins 13.85kg.


----------



## TrekTobi (10. Mai 2020)

Servus zusammen,

mich würde auch das Gesamtgewicht der Aluvarianten interessieren. Kann es wirklich sein dass das Gewicht in Richtung 15kg geht?

Hat jemand Bilder von seinem aufgebauten Sight 27.5 in Größe L ? Am Besten vom A2. Mir geht es hauptsächlich um die Front also Lenker, Vorbau, Spacer(-Turm). Leider sind die Bilder in Google nicht aussagekräftig. Oft findet man Bikes mit großen Spacerturm was mir garnicht gefällt. Interessant wäre auch wie die 30mm Rise bei den L-Modellen am Lenker ausschauen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Floki16 (13. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusamen

Ich hab mich also für Sight Carbon c3 entschieden und werde das in den kommenden Jahren weiter adaptieren.
Mir würde eine kurze Beratung in der Größenwahl sehr helfen.
187cm Körpergröße    86cm Schrittlänge
Norco sagt dezidiert XL  Fährt jemand vergleichbares L? 
Gibt es in Hinsicht Größenwahl Erfahrungen mit dem Brummer?


----------



## firevsh2o (13. Mai 2020)

Floki16 schrieb:


> Hallo zusamen
> 
> Ich hab mich also für Sight Carbon c3 entschieden und werde das in den kommenden Jahren weiter adaptieren.
> Mir würde eine kurze Beratung in der Größenwahl sehr helfen.
> ...



Ich hab ein Optic in XL und bin 189cm (nach gestriger Messung bin ich 1cm geschrumpft). Das Optic ist sogar ein wenig länger als das Sight von der Sitzposition her, und das passt gut. Vor allem scheinst du einen längeren Oberkörper als ich zu haben, das passt dann erst recht. Ich denke du kannst XL bedenkenlos kaufen.


----------



## fishbone121 (20. Mai 2020)

Servus zusammen, 

das Sight hat ja anscheinend einen 185 x 52.5 mm Dämper, richtig? Bzw. ich hab gelesen, dass es x 55 ist mit einem 2.5 mm reducer verbaut. Hat schon jemand von euch mal den Dämpfer getauscht? Möchte evtl ein Fox holen, geht da auch 185 x 55 ohne Reducer? Oder was könnte dann passierten? 

Und ich hab gelesen, dass die Kabel wohl im inneren des Rahmens klappern sollen? Hat jemand dafür schon eine Lösung gefunden? Sind die Kabel im inneren des Rahmens geführt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simpel. (20. Mai 2020)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Und ich hab gelesen, dass die Kabel wohl im inneren des Rahmens klappern sollen? Hat jemand dafür schon eine Lösung gefunden? Sind die Kabel im inneren des Rahmens geführt?



Bezüglich Dämpfer kann ich nichts sagen, hab da zu wenig Informationen und Wissen.

Bei mir klappert überhaupt nichts, beim Testrad damals wars zu hören. Kommt wohl drauf an wie sorgfältig man die Kabel verlegt und befestigt. In der Unterrohrmitte hats eine Öffnung mit einem Kunststoffinsert, an welchem die Kabel mittels Kabelbinder befestigt werden können. Im Rahmen Techsheet auf der Norco Homepage ists gut zu sehen.


----------



## firevsh2o (20. Mai 2020)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> das Sight hat ja anscheinend einen 185 x 52.5 mm Dämper, richtig? Bzw. ich hab gelesen, dass es x 55 ist mit einem 2.5 mm reducer verbaut. Hat schon jemand von euch mal den Dämpfer getauscht? Möchte evtl ein Fox holen, geht da auch 185 x 55 ohne Reducer? Oder was könnte dann passierten?
> 
> Und ich hab gelesen, dass die Kabel wohl im inneren des Rahmens klappern sollen? Hat jemand dafür schon eine Lösung gefunden? Sind die Kabel im inneren des Rahmens geführt?



Im MTBR-Forum fahren wohl schon ein paar Sights mit 55mm Hub herum. Angeblich werden die Bikes mit X2 sogar so ausgeliefert. Der Rock Shox Super Deluxe schlägt aber an, deshalb ist der Hub begrenzt. Näheres müsstest du dort rauslesen. Das Rad ist scheinbar noch nicht so verbreitet, da fehlen noch die Erfahrungswerte. 

Das Klappern der Züge ist kein Problem. Einfach Capgo oder Jagwire Schaufmstoff drüber und da klappert absolut nichts mehr (weiß ich vom Optic). Der Schaumstoff ist sehr einfach einzufädeln.


----------



## jammerlappen (4. Juni 2020)

Wo kann man denn Norcos noch kaufen? Mountainlove hat den Alurahmen nicht mehr und die Carbonvariante täte mir preislich irgendwie schon weh...


----------



## jammerlappen (5. Juni 2020)

Nochmal ich, sehe ich das richtig, dass beim Carbonrahmen nur der X2 mit lsr/lsc Einstellern verbaut ist?


----------



## Duke_do (5. Juni 2020)

Auf der Homepage unter Carbon Rahmen steht

Fox Factory FLOAT X2, HSC/LSC, HSR/LSR









						Sight | Norco
					

The Sight’s unparalleled descending capability, adept, sure-footed climbing, and efficient pedaling translates All-Mountain theory into a category smashing reality.




					www.norco.com


----------



## microbat (5. Juni 2020)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## jammerlappen (5. Juni 2020)

topolino schrieb:


> Elite = lsr/lsc
> Factory = HSC/LSC, HSR/LSR
> seitens Norco gibt es das Framekit mit Factory (analog C SE - aber nicht in Europa...)
> seitens Mountainlove gibt es ein Framekit entsprechend dem C2 (gelb) mit Elite
> …ist doch ganz einfach



 Verstehe, die Fox Nomenklatur hab ich nich soo drauf, gibt ja auch noch Performance Elite mit allen Einstellern.


----------



## Simpel. (9. Juni 2020)

Bei meinem Framekit (siehe oben) war der Float X2 Factory mit einstellbarer HSC/LSC und HSR/LSR dabei.


----------



## fishbone121 (9. Juni 2020)

Hier mal mein fertiger Aufbau. Bin hin und weg von der Kiste ?








Die Kirsche auf der Sahnetorte wären jetzt noch ein Fox Kashima Dämpfer und eine Fox Elite Dropper Post. Aber die Stütze ist mir zu teuer und den Dämpfer find ich nicht mit 52.5 Hub. ? Also bleibts jetzt erstmal so


----------



## deathmetal (9. Juni 2020)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein fertiger Aufbau. Bin hin und weg von der Kiste ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schöner Aufbau! 
Fox müsste es aber eigentlich geben, zumindest verkauft Norco ja selbst auch mit X2, ggf. aber ja auch mit Spezialdämpfer von Fox für Norco. 

So oder so, wird man schon echt schwach bei der Kiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fishbone121 (9. Juni 2020)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Aufbau!
> Fox müsste es aber eigentlich geben, zumindest verkauft Norco ja selbst auch mit X2, ggf. aber ja auch mit Spezialdämpfer von Fox für Norco.



thx!  Jap, so wie ich das verstanden habe, hat der X2 eigentlich 55mm, allerdings wurde fürs Norco ein 2.5mm Volume Spacer verbaut. Ich weiß nicht, wie das genau funktioniert und ob man das selbst machen kann... und was passiert, wenn man das nicht macht und einfach einen 185x55 reinhaut? ?


----------



## deathmetal (9. Juni 2020)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> thx!  Jap, so wie ich das verstanden habe, hat der X2 eigentlich 55mm, allerdings wurde fürs Norco ein 2.5mm Volume Spacer verbaut. Ich weiß nicht, wie das genau funktioniert und ob man das selbst machen kann... und was passiert, wenn man das nicht macht und einfach einen 185x55 reinhaut? ?



Ist da ein Unterschied zwischen 27,5 und 29 Zoll?
Vielleicht kompensieren sie die Laufradgröße mittels Dämpferhub?
Wenn du dann den längeren Hub einbaust würde er vermutlich irgendwo anstroßen am Rahmen schätze ich. 

Aber vielleicht bekommt man das ja auch über Norco zum nachrüsten bzw. kann sich das von Fox so liefern lassen.


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Juni 2020)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Bei meinem Framekit (siehe oben) war der Float X2 Factory mit einstellbarer HSC/LSC und HSR/LSR dabei.


Wo gekauft? C1 oder C2? Und erzähl mal ein bisschen mehr zu den Fahreindrücken...


----------



## Denni1111 (9. Juni 2020)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> thx!  Jap, so wie ich das verstanden habe, hat der X2 eigentlich 55mm, allerdings wurde fürs Norco ein 2.5mm Volume Spacer verbaut. Ich weiß nicht, wie das genau funktioniert und ob man das selbst machen kann... und was passiert, wenn man das nicht macht und einfach einen 185x55 reinhaut? ?



Quasi wie jeder Dämpfer auf dem Markt. Hub wird immer einfach begrenzt durch einen Spacer auf der Kolbenstange. Kann aber nicht einfach eingesetzt werden wie ein Volumenspacer. Dämpfer muss zerlegt werden. Gibt z.B 230x65 bis 230x57,5. Alles der gleiche Dämpfer. 

Fox kann dir das auf jeden Fall umbauen wenn du einen passenden Dämpfer findest. Fragt sich nur ob der X2 im Sight einen spezifischen Tune hat.

Ich hab bei einem DPX2 74€ inkl. Hin- und Rückversand gezahlt fürs umtunen. Dämpfer war aber neu und brauchte deshalb keinen Service.

185x55 kann passen, muss aber nicht. Da Hilft nur Einbauen, komlett komprimieren und schauen ob er irgendwo anhaut.


----------



## Simpel. (10. Juni 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wo gekauft? C1 oder C2? Und erzähl mal ein bisschen mehr zu den Fahreindrücken...



Framekit, gekauft bei der Radbar in Schmerikon SG. 
Zu den Fahreindrücken hab ich auf der letzten Seite bereits etwas geschrieben. Viel verändert hat sich nicht, bin immer noch extrem zufrieden mit dem Bike. Über die Abfahrtsqualitäten muss man ja nicht mehr viel sagen, da findet man genug Informationen im Netz. Was mich jedes mal aufs Neue begeistert sind die Kletterkünste. Technische Anstiege, an denen ich über Jahre gescheitert bin, komme ich jetzt plötzlich hoch. Gestern war ich sogar im XC Racetraining unseres Clubs, hat trotz Dauerregen und ein paar KG mehr Gewicht am Bike extrem viel Spass gemacht!


----------



## derAndre (12. Juni 2020)

Wisst Ihr ob und wo man das Sight mal Probefahren kann? Ich kaufe keine ungefahrenen Bikes mehr aber
in der Theorie kommt das Sight dem Optimum schon sehr nahe.


----------



## chorge (19. Juni 2020)

Hi! Hat jemand ne Idee, wo man evtl. noch ein olivgrünes A2 in Größe M bekommen kann?!!!


----------



## Batzbohrer (20. Juni 2020)

chorge schrieb:


> Hi! Hat jemand ne Idee, wo man evtl. noch ein olivgrünes A2 in Größe M bekommen kann?!!!



Laut Bikemarkt entweder bei Mountainlove, oder Used Elitebikes


----------



## h.jay (30. Juni 2020)

Hi,
ja, die 29er Modelle sind sehr rar. Ich würde auch gerne ein L Sight mal probefahren. Leider sind aktuell nur die Rahmen vorhanden. :-|


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fly30 (4. Juli 2020)

Hey,
Bekomme demnächst das sight c1 komplettbike, möchte aber den RS super Deluxe gegen fox X2 tauschen....
Deswegen hier die Frage: hat jmd Interesse einen x2 gegen einen neuen RS super Deluxe zu tauschen?


----------



## fly30 (4. Juli 2020)

Travel reducer heißen die Teile um den hub zu begrenzen.


----------



## fly30 (6. Juli 2020)

fly30 schrieb:


> Hey,
> Bekomme demnächst das sight c1 komplettbike, möchte aber den RS super Deluxe gegen fox X2 tauschen....
> Deswegen hier die Frage: hat jmd Interesse einen x2 gegen einen neuen RS super Deluxe zu tauschen?



bzw. Verkauft jmd. seinen X2?


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Juli 2020)

fly30 schrieb:


> Hey,
> Bekomme demnächst das sight c1 komplettbike, möchte aber den RS super Deluxe gegen fox X2 tauschen....
> Deswegen hier die Frage: hat jmd Interesse einen x2 gegen einen neuen RS super Deluxe zu tauschen?


Wo kommst du her? Ich könnte mir vorstellen zu tauschen, aber ne Probefahrt wär schon cool.


----------



## fly30 (28. Juli 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wo kommst du her? Ich könnte mir vorstellen zu tauschen, aber ne Probefahrt wär schon cool.


Zu spät : (
Rockshox ist verkauft und x2 is drin 
Aber danke fürs Angebot


----------



## fly30 (28. Juli 2020)

Und zum Thema 185x55 im norco sight....problemlos!
Komplett eingefedert sind es mindestens 2cm Abstand zum sitzrohr (XL Rahmen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (28. Juli 2020)

fly30 schrieb:


> Und zum Thema 185x55 im norco sight....problemlos!
> Komplett eingefedert sind es mindestens 2cm Abstand zum sitzrohr (XL Rahmen)


Hat der doch eh  also die 55mm


----------



## fly30 (28. Juli 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hat der doch eh  also die 55mm


Dachte der im sight ist im hub reduziert ?


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Juli 2020)

hmm, ich hab meinen x2 geade bei Fox und laut seriennummer hat er 55mm


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Juli 2020)

Hier ist noch ein Video vom ersten Ritt auf de Hometrail:

An manchen ruppigen Stellen ist so ein leichtes Quietschen zu hören. Das war der Bremszug auf der Innenseite der Kettenstrebe. Der hatte das Slappertape zwischen Zug und Strebe in Nullkommanix weggeschrabbelt. Jetzt ist mit 3m Doppelklebeband und Schlauchrest endlich Ruhe eingekehrt.


----------



## deathmetal (29. Juli 2020)

Mal ne Frage zur Rahmengröße.

Norco sagt ja auf deren Seite das man bei 175 schon Größe L fahren soll. 
Kommt mir dann doch etwas zu groß vor. Größe M kommt mir aber wieder zu kompakt vor. 
Ist hier jemand in der Größenordnung, was nutzt ihr hier für ne Größe? Passt da echt L?


----------



## Simpel. (29. Juli 2020)

Bin 168cm klein und fahre einen M Rahmen. Sattel ist ca. 1cm nach hinten geschoben von der mittigen Klemmposition. Da kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass dir der M Rahmen zu klein ist.


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Juli 2020)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zur Rahmengröße.
> 
> Norco sagt ja auf deren Seite das man bei 175 schon Größe L fahren soll.
> Kommt mir dann doch etwas zu groß vor. Größe M kommt mir aber wieder zu kompakt vor.
> Ist hier jemand in der Größenordnung, was nutzt ihr hier für ne Größe? Passt da echt L?


Ich bin 165cm und stehe zwischen m und s. Ich habe mich für s entschieden, da das immerhin 5% größer ist, als mein Rune war. Ich hadere absolut nicht mit der Entscheidung, aber der erste Gedanke beim Aufsitzen war: m wäre sicher auch gegangen.
Ich glaube, dass man den Jungs bei der Größenempfehlung trauen kann...


----------



## VanToff (29. Juli 2020)

Ich hänge aktuell auch an der Größe. Bin 184 cm hoch mit einer Schrittlänge von 82cm.
Da es in Alu kaum noch XL zu haben ist, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken ob L nicht auch geht. 
Der Reach von 515 beim XL kommt mir auch sehr groß vor bei meiner Größe.
Hat jemand vergleichbare Maße?
Oder warte ich einfach auf die 2021-Modelle? Sollten ja auch bald bekannt gegeben werden.


----------



## deathmetal (29. Juli 2020)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Bin 168cm klein und fahre einen M Rahmen. Sattel ist ca. 1cm nach hinten geschoben von der mittigen Klemmposition. Da kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass dir der M Rahmen zu klein ist.





jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich bin 165cm und stehe zwischen m und s. Ich habe mich für s entschieden, da das immerhin 5% größer ist, als mein Rune war. Ich hadere absolut nicht mit der Entscheidung, aber der erste Gedanke beim Aufsitzen war: m wäre sicher auch gegangen.
> Ich glaube, dass man den Jungs bei der Größenempfehlung trauen kann...



Danke für die Einschätzungen. 
Habe auch gerne lange Bikes da ich eher kurze Beine, dafür langen Oberkörper habe. 
Dann kommt das noch in meine engere Auswahl


----------



## Simpel. (29. Juli 2020)

Das Vergleichen der Sitzposition zwischen "alter" Geometrie und den modernen Geometrien mit steilem Sitzwinkel ist nicht ganz so einfach. Bei einem mittig geklemmten Sattel sitzt die Sattelspitze bei steilen Sitzwinkel deutlich vor dem Tretlager, was die Sitzposition wieder kompakter macht. Vom langen Reach profitiert man dann in stehender Position beim runterfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fly30 (29. Juli 2020)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Das Vergleichen der Sitzposition zwischen "alter" Geometrie und den modernen Geometrien mit steilem Sitzwinkel ist nicht ganz so einfach. Bei einem mittig geklemmten Sattel steht dieser bei steilen Sitzwinkel deutlich vor dem Tretlager, was die Sitzposition wieder kompakter macht. Vom langen Reach profitiert man dann in stehender Position beim runterfahren.


Das Rad bei dem der Sattel deutlich vor dem tretlager steht musst mir mal zeigen ?‍♂️


----------



## Simpel. (29. Juli 2020)

Habs geändert, gemeint war die Sattelspitze, die vor dem Tretlager steht.


----------



## deathmetal (29. Juli 2020)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Habs geändert, gemeint war die Sattelspitze, die vor dem Tretlager steht.



Die Sattelspitze steht aber immer vor dem Tretlager würde ich sagen.
Aber egal, das mit Reach (das man das im Stehen merkt), das ist mir schon klar. Dachte mir eben nur, es ist etwas zu viel des Guten. Aber deiner Schilderung zu urteilen passt das ja.
Mein aktuelles 2017er Transition Patrol ist mir schon doch recht kurz. Zumindest seit ich zwei andere, längere Bikes noch fahre, würde ich gerne auch am Enduro einen längeren Rahmen haben.

Nur das Gewicht schreckt mich etwas ab. Leichter / maximal gleich schwer wie mein Patrol sollte es schon sein und das liegt bei ca. 13kg.
Bei LAST gibts in Alu ja schon Rahmen mit 2,9kg ohne Dämpfer. Hier habe ich gelesen das der Rahmen incl. Dämpfer 3,8 kg hat.


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Juli 2020)

Denni1111 schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur ob der X2 im Sight einen spezifischen Tune hat.



Laut Seriennummer beschreibt die Fox-Seite den X2 so:
2020, FLOAT X2, P-S, A, LSC, LSR, Trunnion, Norco, Sight C2, A2, 185, 55, 0.3 Spacer x2, CM, Rezi
CL, Standard, Gray Logo


----------



## TrekTobi (29. Juli 2020)

Hab seit gestern mein Sight A2 27,5

Fahre bei 1,78m Größe L

Vom ersten Testrollen auf der Straße bin ich begeistert. Das Rad ist auch in Größe L sehr wendig und bei ausgefahrener Sattelstütze ergibt sich eine sehr angenehme Position mit der man gut größere Strecken oder Anstiege pedalieren kann.

Gewichtstechnisch liegt das A2 27,5 bei knapp über 15kg mit Pedalen!


----------



## Weaselhaup (30. Juli 2020)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zur Rahmengröße.
> 
> Norco sagt ja auf deren Seite das man bei 175 schon Größe L fahren soll.
> Kommt mir dann doch etwas zu groß vor. Größe M kommt mir aber wieder zu kompakt vor.
> Ist hier jemand in der Größenordnung, was nutzt ihr hier für ne Größe? Passt da echt L?



Ich bin 176 und fahre L und würde nix anderes mehr wollen!


----------



## Simpel. (31. Juli 2020)

Nachdem ich vorgestern die 1000km Marke (erste Fahrt am 2. Mai) mit dem Sight geknackt habe, poste ich mal meine Einstellungen, welche interessant sein könnten. Die Teile, abgesehen von der Gabel, wurden vom 2017 Range übernommen.

Orientiert habe ich mich an der Norco Ride Aligned Empfehlung, Fahrerlevel auf Advanced und Type 2. Mit der Zeit habe ich den Rebound etwas erhöht (langsamer), ansonsten deckt sich das Setup mit den Norco Empfehlungen.

*Rahmen:* 2020 Norco Sight, Carbon, 27.5", Grösse M (bei 168cm, 62kg nackig)
*Reifen vorne:* Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5WT 3C EXO+ (auf Bild EXO) MaxxTerra, 18psi, Berge 20psi
*Reifen hinten Berge:* Maxxis Minion DHR2 2.4WT 3C MaxxTerra DD EXO+, 21 23psi, CushCore XC
*Reifen hinten Hometrails:* Maxxis Rekon 2.4WT 3C MaxxTerra EXO, 21psi
*Gabel:* Rock Shox Lyrik Ultimate 160mm, 2020 MY, Short Offset. 70psi 71psi, 2T, Rebound 9 Klicks von Hase, LSC 16 Klicks von geschlossen, HSC 3 Klicks von geschlossen
*Dämpfer:* Fox Float X2 Factory, 220psi 210psi, 2VS, HSR 14 Klicks von Schildkröte, LSR 12 Klicks von Schildkröte, LSC 17 Klicks von geschlossen, HSC 18 Klicks von geschlossen

Updates 31.08.2020 rot markiert

Am Oberrohr ist eine Wolftooth Montageplatte befestigt, um einen RAD Mini Bag aufzunehmen und neben dem Flaschenhalter findet eine Oneup Pumpe Platz. Saubere Lösung, bei der immer alles dabei ist.


----------



## jammerlappen (1. August 2020)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Nachdem ich vorgestern die 1000km Marke (erste Fahrt am 2. Mai) mit dem Sight geknackt habe, poste ich mal meine Einstellungen, welche interessant sein könnten. Die Teile, abgesehen von der Gabel, wurden vom 2017 Range übernommen.
> 
> Orientiert habe ich mich an der Norco Ride Aligned Empfehlung, Fahrerlevel auf Advanced und Type 2. Mit der Zeit habe ich den Rebound etwas erhöht (langsamer), ansonsten deckt sich das Setup mit den Norco Empfehlungen.
> 
> ...


Mein x2 performance ist ja leider nach 100km zum Service, aber den habe ich mit 60kg nackig und 160psi nicht durchgeschlagen. Reifendrücke sind für 29"? 21psi hinten und 220psi im Dämpfer hätte ich wohl auf der Felge durch Wurzelfelder oder Anlieger gefahren.


----------



## DHRc (1. August 2020)

Was man so hört,soll der Lack ja wirklich sehr schlecht sein,wie ist euer Eindruck davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simpel. (3. August 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Mein x2 performance ist ja leider nach 100km zum Service, aber den habe ich mit 60kg nackig und 160psi nicht durchgeschlagen. Reifendrücke sind für 29"? 21psi hinten und 220psi im Dämpfer hätte ich wohl auf der Felge durch Wurzelfelder oder Anlieger gefahren.



Mit wieviel Compression im Dämpfer? Auf schnellen und anspruchsvollen Trails nutze ich regelmässig den kompletten Federweg. 
Dessen bin ich mir bewusst. Reifendrücke sind für 27.5" und haben sich für die Hometrails bewährt. In den Bergen werde ich noch mit Reifen und Drücken experimentieren, weil ich schon ein paar Reifen geschrottet habe wegen zu tiefen Drücken. 



DHRc schrieb:


> Was man so hört,soll der Lack ja wirklich sehr schlecht sein,wie ist euer Eindruck davon?



Lackqualität könnte besser sein. Bei der Sattelstützenklemmung hatte es von Anfang an eine unschöne Stelle und am Hinterbau haben Kette und Steine ihre Spuren hinterlassen.


----------



## Weaselhaup (5. August 2020)

DHRc schrieb:


> Was man so hört,soll der Lack ja wirklich sehr schlecht sein,wie ist euer Eindruck davon?


Bis jetzt kann ich nicht klagen. Hatte damals eins der Ersten Aurums, da war der Lack mies, aber jetzt bei meinem Sight A2 hat der nur Abplatzer wo er wirklich dicke einstecken musste. Mein Dämpfer ist im Moment auch bei Fox weil er irgendwas in Morzine nicht vertragen hat und die Luft nicht mehr halten möchte.


----------



## jammerlappen (5. August 2020)

Weaselhaup schrieb:


> Mein Dämpfer ist im Moment auch bei Fox weil er irgendwas in Morzine nicht vertragen hat und die Luft nicht mehr halten möchte.



Deiner auch? Meiner wollte es erst garnicht in den Urlaub schaffen  aber die Servicezeiten und Kulanz bei Fox sind soooo geil, dass der Dämpfer gleich dorthin geschickt wird


----------



## honk2k (20. August 2020)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe mir nun einen der letzten Norco Sight 29er Rahmen in Größe S ergattert (bin 1,62m groß). Werde es die Tage aufbauen.
Interessanterweise ist er mit dem Fox Float X2 Factory gekommen. Dacht das Frame Set mit Fox wird in Europa nicht verkauft, war auf der Website vom Shop auch mit RS Super Deluxe ausgeschrieben...

Bin eigentlich kein großer Fan vom Fox Float X2, bin gespannt wie er in dem Rad funktioniert.
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, früher oder später auf einen Stahldämpfer umzusteigen. Die Wahl wäre ein EXT Storia.
Hat da von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## Walroß (22. August 2020)

honk2k schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, früher oder später auf einen Stahldämpfer umzusteigen. Die Wahl wäre ein EXT Storia.
> Hat da von euch schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt?


Ich kann zwar keine Erfahrungen beisteuern, aber bei Pinkbike wurden neulich die Team-Sights vorgestellt. Die Jungs fahren alle Stahlfeder. Es kann also nicht völlig verkehrt sein:








						Bike Check: Comparing Norco Factory Racing's Sight Enduro Setups - Pinkbike
					

We take a look at Norco Factory Racing's Sight 29 Enduro bikes from the Crankworx Summer Series




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## Spielzeug (25. August 2020)

honk2k schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir nun einen der letzten Norco Sight 29er Rahmen in Größe S ergattert (bin 1,62m groß). Werde es die Tage aufbauen.
> Interessanterweise ist er mit dem Fox Float X2 Factory gekommen. Dacht das Frame Set mit Fox wird in Europa nicht verkauft, war auf der Website vom Shop auch mit RS Super Deluxe ausgeschrieben...
> ...



Also ich würd den X2 gerne tauschen wenn meins kommt. wird wohl aber Januar. 

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honk2k (25. August 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis. Interessante Setups von den EWS Boys!

Ich werde es jetzt erstmal mit dem X2 testen, dann mal sehen. Der Super Deluxe interessiert mich aber auch sehr, komme mit den RS Komponenten immer sehr gut klar. Mal tauschen wäre daher echt interessant.
Bin gespannt, morgen sollte die erste Probefahrt drin sein, am Wochenende gehts direkt an Reschen


----------



## antongial (31. August 2020)

[QUOTE = "honk2k, post: 16833914, member: 80399"]
Thanks for the hint. Interesting setups from the EWS Boys!

I will now test it first with the X2, then let's see. But I'm also very interested in the Super Deluxe and always get along very well with the RS components. Swap times would therefore be really interesting.
I'm curious, tomorrow the first test drive should be possible, on the weekend it will go straight to Reschen 
[/ QUOTE]

check your pm bro.


----------



## Lalyle (9. September 2020)

Hat jemand hier die E Variante getestet? Ich hab ein 15er C1 Sight und liebäugle aufgrund der schwindenden Gesundheit mit einem Motor für schlechte Tage. Was ich an meinem alten Sight sehr mag, ist die Wendigkeit und Agilität - nie etwas vergleichbares gefahren. Hatte aber Mühe mit Dämpfer und Gabel und hab am Ende beides tunen lassen. Lack war scheisse. Und die Kabeldurchgänge sind ganz grosser Mist. Wie siehts mit den neuen Modellen aus?

Weiss jemand, ob 2021 eine neue E-Version 27,5 kommt? Ich würd nur ungern eine 2 jährige Variante kaufen in einem Bereich wo grad so viel geht.


----------



## Evel Karnievel (9. September 2020)

Servus,
ich überlege ein 27.5er in Größe S für die Dame zu kaufen. Laut norco geht da auch die M. 
Wer ist denn bei einer Größe um 1,65m beides gefahren? Tendiere aktuell zu S, wobei das Oberrohr bei den Winkeln samt Spacern wieder zusammen schrumpft.
Andererseits kommt mir die M schon fast zu lang vor (460mm reach hatte ich noch vor ein paar Jahren mit 1,90m)


----------



## jammerlappen (9. September 2020)

Ich hätte ein S zum probieren in Hannover (und geile Trails)...


----------



## Lalyle (9. September 2020)

Ich bin exakt 165cm klein und habe damals (2016) beide getestet. Theoretisch geht wirklich beides. Ich würde nach Fahrstil entscheiden. Ich liebe die Agilität und Wendigkeit, deshalb habe ich eindeutig das S präferiert. Es ist verspielt und sehr leicht zu manöverieren sowohl mit als auch ohne Tempo. Trotzdem hab ich keine Probleme mit Laufruhe. Das M war weniger leicht zu bewegen, aber dafür stabiler beim drüberballern. Für lange Strecken bei welchen man sich wenig bewegt (Forststrassen und Co) würde ich das M bequemer einschätzen. Beim S sitzt man etwas aufrechter. Das S ist dafür wie ein Wiesel auf dem Trail.
Geometrie hat sich ja ein bisschen geändert, aber ich denk, das wird nun nicht sooooo viel anders geworden sein.

Ich hab ausserdem kurze Beine, hab also noch die Überstandshöhe angeschaut.


----------



## Evel Karnievel (10. September 2020)

Alles klar. Auf Grund der entspannteren Fahrweise tendiere ich auch eher zur kleineren Größe. 
Danke für das Angebot der Probefahrt. Bist Du vielleicht demnächst mal im Erzgebirge?


----------



## jammerlappen (10. September 2020)

Evel Karnievel schrieb:


> Alles klar. Auf Grund der entspannteren Fahrweise tendiere ich auch eher zur kleineren Größe.
> Danke für das Angebot der Probefahrt. Bist Du vielleicht demnächst mal im Erzgebirge?


Nicht geplant  und abgesehen davon wird S bei 165 schon die richtige Größe sein. Ich bin das 29er in M ein bisschen gerollt und fand es nicht soo krass wie vermutet, aber ich bekomme mein 27,5er S schon nicht soo spielerisch bewegt, wie ich es von früheren Rädern gewohnt war...


----------



## McFisch (14. September 2020)

Auf der Norco Homepage kann man schonmal die Sight Modelle 2021 anschauen. Mir scheint die Preisdifferenz zwischen Alu und Carbon höher geworden zu sein. Verlockend ist das A2. Mein Sight von 2013 funktioniert aber noch zu gut, um einen Neukauf zu rechtfertigen...


----------



## Ben-HD (18. September 2020)

Moin, gibt es aktuell gute Angebote für ein Sight 27,5“ Rahmenset in L oder Komplettbikes? Würde auch etwas Gebrauchtes in Betracht ziehen. Farbe bei Gebrauchtkauf egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (20. September 2020)

Moin, ist hier jemand, der meinen Float x2 gegen nen Rockshox tauschen will?


----------



## yeeehaaa (25. September 2020)

Ich finde das 29" super interessant, aber habe bisher keine Berührungspunkte mit Norco. Sind die Rahmen stabil und haltbar?
Gibt's hier auch schwere Fahrer die ein Sight fahren?

Ich habe seit 2015 ein 29er Speci Enduro und das hat bisher alles mitgemacht, aber die Geo ist nun doch etwas angestaubt, vor allem lockt mich das kurze Sitzrohr, da ich selbst kurze Beine und einen langen Oberkörper habe.
Kürzlich bin ich ein Trek rail gefahren, das war, glaube ich, von der Geometrie relativ ähnlich zum sight und hat mir richtig gut gefallen. Außerdem war der Hinterbau wahnsinnig ruhig im Vergleich zum FSR, wobei ich stark davon ausgehe das das auch mit dem Motor zusammenhängt. Ich empfand es jedenfalls sehr angenehm alles offen fahren zu können, ohne das das Bike zur Gummikuh mutiert. Jedenfalls kann ich nicht viel aus Hinterbaukonzepten herauslesen und das bike würde ich im Versand bestellen, daher hoffe ich auf etwas Hilfe um das Sight besser einordnen zu können.

LG


----------



## jammerlappen (25. September 2020)

Ich glaube, dass du dir auf gar keinen Fall Sorgen um die Haltbarkeit machen musst.
Der Hinterbau des Norco wäre prinzipiell auch ein FSR aka Viergelenker mit Horstlink. Ich habe aber keinen climbswitch und vermisse den auch nicht.


----------



## yeeehaaa (26. September 2020)

Okay, danke. 
Scheint es gibt ein anderes Problem, ab 109 kg empfiehlt Norco den Maximaldruck im Dämpfer, 300 psi. 🤨
Mein Alter fox Dämpfer am Enduro ist mit 210 psi zufrieden.... 
Das wird mir alles zu kompliziert.


----------



## jammerlappen (26. September 2020)

Mir empfiehlt Norco 195psi - drin hab ich max 160...
Ansonsten nimmste Rockshox, oder was mit Stahlfeder...


----------



## Spielzeug (27. September 2020)

yeeehaaa schrieb:


> Okay, danke.
> Scheint es gibt ein anderes Problem, ab 109 kg empfiehlt Norco den Maximaldruck im Dämpfer, 300 psi. 🤨
> Mein Alter fox Dämpfer am Enduro ist mit 210 psi zufrieden....
> Das wird mir alles zu kompliziert.



Bin Gewichtstechnisch auch über 100kg und bin das Sight in L und 29" gefahren. Bin den Dämpfer so gefahren wie ich es ohne Hilfe eingestellt hatte und war bei 30% Sag bei 220psi. Beim nächsten Ride hab ich dann das Norco Aligned Setup gefahren ohne nochmals zu Prüfen ob es passt. Einfach Eingestellt uns los. Hat sich ebenfalls gut angefühlt das Bike hatte etwas mehr "Pop" und war etwas schneller. Denke aber da musst du keine Angst haben. Bin jetzt 4 Jahre das Range mit X2 gefahren ohne Probleme.


----------



## jammerlappen (28. September 2020)

Spielzeug schrieb:


> Bin Gewichtstechnisch auch über 100kg und bin das Sight in L und 29" gefahren. Bin den Dämpfer so gefahren wie ich es ohne Hilfe eingestellt hatte und war bei 30% Sag bei 220psi. Beim nächsten Ride hab ich dann das Norco Aligned Setup gefahren ohne nochmals zu Prüfen ob es passt. Einfach Eingestellt uns los. Hat sich ebenfalls gut angefühlt das Bike hatte etwas mehr "Pop" und war etwas schneller. Denke aber da musst du keine Angst haben. Bin jetzt 4 Jahre das Range mit X2 gefahren ohne Probleme.




Ich wiege 60kg und soll 195psi fahren, Du ü100 und konntest mit 220psi fahren?


----------



## Spielzeug (28. September 2020)

Bin genau dieses Setup gefahren und fand es schon recht straff. die 220psi waren so meine Erfahrungswerte bei meinem Range mit X2 und meinem Kenevo mit Monarch. Beim Sight hätte es aber sicher mehr vertragen.
Wenn ich aber deine 60kg eingebe komm ich auf 155psi, was voll ok ist. Keine Ahnung woher du die 195psi hast?


----------



## jammerlappen (28. September 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spielzeug (28. September 2020)

ha ich hatte den Super Deluxe und nicht den X2 gewählt. Zudem fahr ich den X2 im Range mit 5 Spacern.


----------



## Timo S. (1. Oktober 2020)

yeeehaaa schrieb:


> Ich finde das 29" super interessant, aber habe bisher keine Berührungspunkte mit Norco. Sind die Rahmen stabil und haltbar?
> Gibt's hier auch schwere Fahrer die ein Sight fahren?
> 
> Ich habe seit 2015 ein 29er Speci Enduro und das hat bisher alles mitgemacht, aber die Geo ist nun doch etwas angestaubt, vor allem lockt mich das kurze Sitzrohr, da ich selbst kurze Beine und einen langen Oberkörper habe.
> ...


Fahre ein Sight C2 29, davor ein 6 Jahre altes Canyon Spectral....
Ich mach das ganz kurz, das Ding geht im downhill extrem gut, ist nicht träge und hat massig Gripp am VR, kein Vergleich zum Spectral.
Im Uphill ist es sagenhaft, das VR bleibt immer am Boden, am HR verliert es kaum Traktion. Plötzlich sind fiese technische uphills an denen ich mit dem Spectral verzweifelt bin, soft zu fahren. Das war für mich das größte aha Erlebnis, mit dem ich so nicht gerechnet hätte.
Aktuell fahr ich die Dämpfer bei ~92kg 90/275 ist vorn etwas straff, aber taugt mir.


----------



## Spielzeug (1. Oktober 2020)

Timo S. schrieb:


> Fahre ein Sight C2 29, davor ein 6 Jahre altes Canyon Spectral....
> Ich mach das ganz kurz, das Ding geht im downhill extrem gut, ist nicht träge und hat massig Gripp am VR, kein Vergleich zum Spectral.
> Im Uphill ist es sagenhaft, das VR bleibt immer am Boden, am HR verliert es kaum Traktion. Plötzlich sind fiese technische uphills an denen ich mit dem Spectral verzweifelt bin, soft zu fahren. Das war für mich das größte aha Erlebnis, mit dem ich so nicht gerechnet hätte.
> Aktuell fahr ich die Dämpfer bei ~92kg 90/275 ist vorn etwas straff, aber taugt mir.



Genau das kann ich so auch bestätigen, bin als Vergleich auch schon z.b. ein Kona Process 153 was zwar sehr ähnlich war aber nicht diesen "ahha" Effekt hatte. Ich hatte auf meinem Hometrail immer eine Stelle wo ich mit dem Range nicht oder nur mit sehr viel kraft hochgekommen bin. Als ich mit dem Sight da war, bin ich ohne Stress über diese Stelle gekommen.


----------



## Timo S. (4. Oktober 2020)

Mit ist gerade aufgefallen, dass die Kette an die Sterbe schlägt und sich dort schon etwas Lack gelöst hat. Habt ihr da eine Lösung um das zu verhindern?


----------



## microbat (4. Oktober 2020)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## jammerlappen (4. Oktober 2020)

Slapper tape oder dickes Doppelklebeband mit Schlauchresten zurecht geschnitten in Kombination mit einem Shimano-Schaltwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo S. (5. Oktober 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Slapper tape oder dickes Doppelklebeband mit Schlauchresten zurecht geschnitten in Kombination mit einem Shimano-Schaltwerk.


Ist ein XT Schaltwerk 😉
Ich hab noch da missverständlich ausgedrückt, ich meine quasi dort wo die Strebe befestigt ist, nahe am Kettenblatt. Ich glaube dies wurde hier auch im Test bemängelt.


----------



## Simpel. (5. Oktober 2020)

Da gabs bei mir auch ein paar hässliche Kerben. Die Kettenstrebe ist jetzt vorne und hinten grosszügig mit Slapper tape verziert, jetzt ist Ruhe.


----------



## punsky34 (5. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

gibts im Raum Stuttgart ein Sight in der Größe L, auf das ich mich mal draufsetzen dürfte? 
Gerne PN


----------



## jammerlappen (5. Oktober 2020)

Simpel. schrieb:


> Da gabs bei mir auch ein paar hässliche Kerben. Die Kettenstrebe ist jetzt vorne und hinten grosszügig mit Slapper tape verziert, jetzt ist Ruhe.


+1


und so hört sich das an:


----------



## Timo S. (6. Oktober 2020)

Danke für den Hinweis, Slapper Tape ist bestellt.
Heute habe ich noch den Syncros Mudguard montiert, das ist schon fein, dass der an den Fox Gabeln geschraubt werden kann.


----------



## TrekTobi (16. November 2020)

Servus zusammen,

nach einem halben Jahr im Einsatz, hier ein kleines Feedback von meinem Norco Sight A2 27.5 Modell 2020.

Ich fahre das Rad bei einer Körpergröße von 1,78m in Größe L und bin vollstens zufrieden. Das Sight gibt einem das Gefühl im Rahmen zu sitzen. Es fährt sich verspielt, wendig und geht leicht aufs Hinterrad. Im originalen Auslieferungszustand wiegt das Rad inkl. Pedale ca. 15kg.

Fahrprofil sind zu 90% auf Trails S1-S3. Das Rad liegt auf dem Trail und im Downhill sehr potent und gibt sehr viel Sicherheit. Auch bei schnellen Abfahrten und bei technischen Passagen lässt es sich sehr gut kontrollieren. Im Uphill macht es ebenfalls eine gute Figur, dank des großen Verstellbereichs der Sattelstütze sowie der 1x12er Schaltung. Ein Wiegetritt ist bei normalen Pedalieren bergauf und in der Ebene kaum bis garnicht zu spüren. Im Uphill ist das Sight aufgrund des Gewichts und der Maxxis DHF/DHR etwas träger im Vergleich zu anderen ähnlichen Trail/AllMountain/Enduro-Bikes.

Mit den Bauteilen gab es bisher keinerlei Probleme, Klappergeräusche oder ähnliches. Lediglich das Sram GX Schaltwerk brauchte nach einer gewissen Zeit ein Nachjustierung.
Allerdings ist die Lackqualität eher mit mangelhaft zu bewerten. Am Besten die beanspruchten Stellen mit Lackschutzfolie abkleben.

Im Winter wir folgendes geändert:
-Vorbau tauschen und Gabelschaft kürzen (Optikgründe da mir der originale Vorbau zu klobig ist)
-Reifen tauschen gegen Schwalbe MagicMary/Hans Dampf 2.35 Addix Soft Mischung

Interessant wäre wie ihr mit eueren Sight´s zufrieden seid.
Vielleicht können wir den Norco Sight Thread ja ein bisschen beleben.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## jammerlappen (16. November 2020)

Ich könnte mit dem Beik nicht zufiredener sein (auch wenn ich auf die 15kg fast neidisch bin):


----------



## TrekTobi (16. November 2020)

Bei welchem Gewicht liegst du denn mit Carbon-Rahmen?


----------



## jammerlappen (16. November 2020)

14,2kg mit nem s Rahmen. Und bei den Teilen bin ich so weit in die Trickkiste, dass ich fast nich mehr raus gekommen wäre...

einen hab ich hier noch:


----------



## TrekTobi (16. November 2020)

Dann muss ich beim kommende Service mal nochmal genau messen. Ich berichte 

Mit dem Umstieg von Maxxis auf Schwalbe spare ich mir laut Recherche 500-600g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (16. November 2020)

Sind die sooo viel leichter? Aber Hauptsache du sparst da nich die falschen Gramm 

ok ok, einen noch, aber dann muss Schluss sein


----------



## madmaxxx (20. November 2020)

Ne Chance auf nen aktuellen Alu Sight Rahmenkit in XL gibt es eher nicht oder bzw. im Netz ist nix zu finden...


----------



## microbat (21. November 2020)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## fly30 (3. Dezember 2020)

Bzgl. Gewicht:
14,3 kg Sight c1 XL 
Allerdings ist bis auf reifen Rahmen und Schaltung nichts mehr Original


----------



## fly30 (3. Dezember 2020)

fly30 schrieb:


> Bzgl. Gewicht:
> 14,3 kg Sight c1 XL
> Allerdings ist bis auf reifen Rahmen und Schaltung nichts mehr Original


Laut Personenwaage inkl Pedale


----------



## TrekTobi (7. Dezember 2020)

Interessante Farbe und Vorbau/Lenker Kombi. Scheinbar aber nur in Amerika erhältlich. Ist ein 2020ger Modell.


----------



## fishbone121 (17. Dezember 2020)

Servus,
überlege grade mein Sight auf ein Float X2 Dämpfer umzurüsten. Den gibts allerdings nur mit 50 oder 55mm Hub. Von Norco empfohlen ist allerdings 52.5. Da ich mich mit Hub noch nie richtig auseinandergesetzt habe und ehrlich gesagt gar nicht weiß, was das genau bedeutet, kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich einen der beiden trotzdem kaufen und einbauen kann? Ohne volume-spacer verbauen zu müssen? Was genau würde das fürs Bike bedeuten? Mehr Federweg? Veränderte Kinematik? Wäre 50mm oder 55mm dann die bessere Wahl?

Danke schonmal


----------



## fly30 (18. Dezember 2020)

55mm geht (zumindest im XL Rahmen)
Hab ich auch drin und in eingefederten Zustand hat das Hinterrad noch genug Luft zum sitzrohr 
2.5mm mehr hub=etwas mehr federweg


----------



## fly30 (18. Dezember 2020)

Volume-spacer ändern nix am hub!
Wenn den hub reduzieren willst brauchst (wie der Name schon sagt) Travel-reducer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrekTobi (18. Dezember 2020)

fishbone121 schrieb:


> Servus,
> überlege grade mein Sight auf ein Float X2 Dämpfer umzurüsten. Den gibts allerdings nur mit 50 oder 55mm Hub. Von Norco empfohlen ist allerdings 52.5. Da ich mich mit Hub noch nie richtig auseinandergesetzt habe und ehrlich gesagt gar nicht weiß, was das genau bedeutet, kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich einen der beiden trotzdem kaufen und einbauen kann? Ohne volume-spacer verbauen zu müssen? Was genau würde das fürs Bike bedeuten? Mehr Federweg? Veränderte Kinematik? Wäre 50mm oder 55mm dann die bessere Wahl?
> 
> Danke schonmal



Servus, was fährst du denn aktuell?


----------



## fishbone121 (18. Dezember 2020)

TrekTobi schrieb:


> Servus, was fährst du denn aktuell?


fahr den Super Deluxe Select+. Aber würd gern auf Fox DPX2 oder X2 umrüsten


----------



## ratz90 (4. Januar 2021)

Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand sagen ob das Schaltauge beim Sight dem Sram UDH entspricht?
Norco nennt das Teil jedenfalls auch UDH (V2.1), leider finde ich nirgends eine Bestätigung dass es sich dabei tatsächlich um den SRAM UDH handelt.
Wenn ich Bilder der beiden Vergleiche scheint das Schaltauge selbst identisch zu sein, die Schraube allerdings nicht.


----------



## microbat (4. Januar 2021)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## ratz90 (4. Januar 2021)

microbat schrieb:


> @ratz90
> 
> Beim Optic ist es SRAM UDH
> 
> ...


Danke!
Dann ist es beim Sight auch der Sram UDH, ist die selbe Teile Nr. lt. der Stückliste von Norco.
Super, dann kann ich mir so einen gleich auf Lager legen.

Danke auch für den Tipp mit der Achse, war aber eh das erste Teil das ich getauscht hab 
Die Originale würde ich schon fast als Fehlkonstruktion bezeichnen. Hab dann auch die RS verbaut.


----------



## Weaselhaup (14. Januar 2021)

Ah ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzige der die Norco hinterachse vernudelt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrekTobi (14. Januar 2021)

Was genau für ein Problem oder Schaden tritt bei der HA von Norco auf?


----------



## ratz90 (14. Januar 2021)

Die Tiefe des Innensechskant ist im Vergleich zu anderen Achsen (X12, Maxle hab ich jetzt als Vergleich) recht gering. Hab mein Sight gebraucht gekauft und gleich bemerkt, dass der ISK schon sehr "ausgenudelt" ist, als ich dann einen Schlüssel angesetzt habe wusste ich auch warum. Ist mMn so nicht wirklich praktikabel.


----------



## TrekTobi (14. Januar 2021)

Dann werd ich da besser aufpassen! Danke


----------



## ratz90 (14. Januar 2021)

So schaut meins jetzt übrigens aus:




Leider nur ein Werkstattfoto, komm gerade nicht wirklich raus damit wegen Wetter und Corona.
Bin aber nach den ersten paar Testfahrten sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Stefanambass (15. Januar 2021)

Gibts hier jemand mit über 190cm der das Sight fährt?
Ich finde das Bike ziemlich interessant. Ich bin 193 mit 94cm SL. Mich irritiert jedoch, dass laut Norco Größentabelle beim XL bei 191 Schluss ist.

Mit einem Reach von 515mm in Größe XL scheint es mir auch für meine Größe noch verhältnismäßig lang. Größentabellen anderer Bikes mit ähnlichen Werten gehen häufig bis um die 200cm. Teilweise liege ich mit 193 sogar noch bei der zweit größten Größe - bei geringerem Reach (z.B. Transition Sentinal XL, Stumpy Evo S5) oder zumindest entspannt in der größten Größe bei ähnlichem Reach (z.B. Commencal Meta TR XL, Spectral 29 XL, Jeffsy XXL)


----------



## microbat (16. Januar 2021)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## fly30 (16. Januar 2021)

Stefanambass schrieb:


> Gibts hier jemand mit über 190cm der das Sight fährt?
> Ich finde das Bike ziemlich interessant. Ich bin 193 mit 94cm SL. Mich irritiert jedoch, dass laut Norco Größentabelle beim XL bei 191 Schluss ist.
> 
> Mit einem Reach von 515mm in Größe XL scheint es mir auch für meine Größe noch verhältnismäßig lang. Größentabellen anderer Bikes mit ähnlichen Werten gehen häufig bis um die 200cm. Teilweise liege ich mit 193 sogar noch bei der zweit größten Größe - bei geringerem Reach (z.B. Transition Sentinal XL, Stumpy Evo S5) oder zumindest entspannt in der größten Größe bei ähnlichem Reach (z.B. Commencal Meta TR XL, Spectral 29 XL, Jeffsy XXL)


Bei 193 hätte ich keine Bedenken dass es zu klein ist!
Ich bin 190 und könnte gefühlt noch „reinwachsen“
Hatte vorher ein ransom in XL was abgesehen vom sitzrohr Kürzer war und da geht die grössenempfehlung glaub bis 200cm
Kannst nirgends probesitzen?


----------



## ratz90 (16. Januar 2021)

Stefanambass schrieb:


> Gibts hier jemand mit über 190cm der das Sight fährt?
> Ich finde das Bike ziemlich interessant. Ich bin 193 mit 94cm SL. Mich irritiert jedoch, dass laut Norco Größentabelle beim XL bei 191 Schluss ist.
> 
> Mit einem Reach von 515mm in Größe XL scheint es mir auch für meine Größe noch verhältnismäßig lang. Größentabellen anderer Bikes mit ähnlichen Werten gehen häufig bis um die 200cm. Teilweise liege ich mit 193 sogar noch bei der zweit größten Größe - bei geringerem Reach (z.B. Transition Sentinal XL, Stumpy Evo S5) oder zumindest entspannt in der größten Größe bei ähnlichem Reach (z.B. Commencal Meta TR XL, Spectral 29 XL, Jeffsy XXL)



Meine auch das Sight sollte dir passen. 200mm Dropper sollte aber mindestens verbaut werden, sonst könnte es mit dem Auszug etwas ungut werden.

Grundsätzlich ist man mit 190cm+ eben ein bisschen außerhalt der Norm und die wenigsten Hersteller bauen wirklich Rahmen für große Menschen. Sozusagen ist Norco hier einfach nur etwas ehrlicher mit ihrer Größenempfehlung


----------



## RolliRolltRund (17. Januar 2021)

Weiß jemand, wieviel Hinterbauprogression das Sight in % hat? 

Verkauft jemand zufällig eins in Alu XL? Gerne auch nur den Rahmen?
Danke!


----------



## ratz90 (18. Januar 2021)

RolliRolltRund schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wieviel Hinterbauprogression das Sight in % hat?
> 
> Verkauft jemand zufällig eins in Alu XL? Gerne auch nur den Rahmen?
> Danke!



18,xx% hätte ich mal irgendwo gelesen. Mit einem Dämpfer mit 55mm Hub dann etwas mehr.

Viel Glück bei der Suche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolliRolltRund (18. Januar 2021)

Ah ok, das ist aber auch relativ wenig. Mein Sentinel hat 7% das ist deutlich zu wenig.
Danke Dir!


----------



## lauti2 (27. Januar 2021)

Hey in die Rund, 

ich hab hier gerade ein Norco Sight A3 ausgepackt und verzweifle gerade dran die Dropper-Post zu instalieren. 
Die bereits ab Werk innen verlegete Zughülle klemmt irgendwo im Rahmen und lässt sich nicht bewegen. Vemrutlich irgenwo beim Innenlager wo das Kabel einen Bogen macht. 

Hat jemand Erfaherungen damit und weiß noch einen Trick?

Oder weiß zufällig jemand, ob man bei den Alurahmen an den Zug kommt, wenn man das Innenlager ausbaut? (Ich müsste mir dazu extra noch das Sram BB-Tool holen, schnell ausprobieren geht also leider nicht.)


----------



## ratz90 (27. Januar 2021)

lauti2 schrieb:


> Hey in die Rund,
> 
> ich hab hier gerade ein Norco Sight A3 ausgepackt und verzweifle gerade dran die Dropper-Post zu instalieren.
> Die bereits ab Werk innen verlegete Zughülle klemmt irgendwo im Rahmen und lässt sich nicht bewegen. Vemrutlich irgenwo beim Innenlager wo das Kabel einen Bogen macht.
> ...



Kanns leider nicht mehr 100%ig sagen, aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass ich die Zughülle von Vorne übers Tretlager ins Sitzrohr gefädelt hab (oder umgekehrt?) und der Radius dabei verdammt eng war. Also ja, da sollte man dran kommen.

Ich schätze mal du hast schon probiert die Zughülle von beiden Seiten hin und her zu schieben/ziehen?


----------



## lauti2 (27. Januar 2021)

ratz90 schrieb:


> Kanns leider nicht mehr 100%ig sagen, aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass ich die Zughülle von Vorne übers Tretlager ins Sitzrohr gefädelt hab (oder umgekehrt?) und der Radius dabei verdammt eng war. Also ja, da sollte man dran kommen.
> 
> Ich schätze mal du hast schon probiert die Zughülle von beiden Seiten hin und her zu schieben/ziehen?



Alles klar, vielen danke für die schnelle Auskunft.

Ich habs jetzt erst mal geschafft die Dropper-Post auf gut Glück einzubauen und der Zug scheint zu sitzen. Wenn sie mal wieder raus muss, muss ich wohl übers Tretlager versuchen den Außenzug irgendwie rauszufriemeln.


----------



## Weaselhaup (28. Januar 2021)

Ich hab beim Bremsentausch damals den Zug von der Stütze zerfleddert und musste den vor Kurzem neu machen. Am einfachsten gehts wenn man eben das Innenlager ausbaut....


----------



## TrekTobi (28. Januar 2021)

Mein Sight A2 in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe.

Neu sind:

Nukeproof Carbon Lenker 800mm
Vorbau + Gabelschaft gekürzt
Flaschenhalter + Flasche 550ml
Lezyne Schlauchhalter inkl. 3 Reifenheber
Reverse Pedale
Schwalbe MagicMary/HansDampf 2.35

Die Front baut jetzt deutlich tiefer als mit dem Original Lenker. Unter dem Vorbau befindet sich jetzt nur noch ein Spacer und ein kleiner Spacer über dem Vorbau. Trotz der tieferen Front bekommt man das Sight noch gut aufs Hinterrad, spürbar ist es aber allemal im Vergleich zur original Front.

Die Reifenkombi kann ich nur empfehlen. Bin sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## Ars Volandi (28. Januar 2021)

Moin. Frage an die Community, die ihr Sight mit dem Rock Shox Super Deluxe Select + fahren: Wie viele Klicks Zugstufe hat der Dämpfer bei Euch?
Habe mein C1 heute neu geliefert bekommen, es waren maximal 5 Klicks möglich... Norco schreibt im Setup Guide was von 6 Klicks from full out... 

Danke und Gruß, A.V.


----------



## RolliRolltRund (30. Januar 2021)

Gibt es zufällig jemanden im Raum Nürnberg, München, oder Umgebung, der ein 29er Sight in XL hat, zwecks Probesitzen?
Danke!


----------



## microbat (31. Januar 2021)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (12. Februar 2021)

Hallo, sagt mal, muss man laut eurer Erfahrung den Listenpreis von 3199,- für einen Carbonrahmen zahlen oder gibt es empfehlenswerte Händler, die einen bestimmten Nachlass gewähren?


----------



## MTBwato (15. Februar 2021)

Bei Norco kannst du wohl eher froh sein, wenn Du überhaupt an einen Rahmen ran kommst. 
Ich finde den Preis inklusive eines high end Dämpfers eigentlich vergleichsweise gut. Klar, günstiger könnte es immer sein.


----------



## Spielzeug (4. März 2021)

So mein C9.1 ist reserviert und ich kann es nach Ostern Abholen! Das Beste ist noch, wollte eigentlich ein C9.2 Sram und hab nun das C9.1 für den gleichen Preis bekommen. Freu mich wie sau!


----------



## RolliRolltRund (1. April 2021)

Hey Leute,
nochmal die Frage: Ich suche einen Sight XL Besitzer zu probesitzen. Findet sich da wer? Wohne in Nürnberg. 200km Radius wären ok 
Merci!


----------



## Groudon (6. April 2021)

Hat hier schon mal jemand den Alu- und/oder Carbonrahmen gewogen? Ich hab im Internet bisher 3,8 kg für den Carbon- und 4,6kg für den Alurahmen mit Dämpfer gefunden.

Mir gefällt das Sight echt gut. Aber die Gewichte wären schon echt krass. ^^


----------



## ratz90 (6. April 2021)

Groudon schrieb:


> Hat hier schon mal jemand den Alu- und/oder Carbonrahmen gewogen? Ich hab im Internet bisher 3,8 kg für den Carbon- und 4,6kg für den Alurahmen mit Dämpfer gefunden.
> 
> Mir gefällt das Sight echt gut. Aber die Gewichte wären schon echt krass. ^^


Mein Alu in XL kam auf 4,3kg mit RS Super Deluxe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (7. April 2021)

Carbon in S mit X2, Steuersatz, Innenlager und Zug für Stütze 3712g. Dazu dann 100g Rahmenschutz... 

Hab aber noch bei keinem Rad so aufs Gewicht geschissen. Wenns bergab geht, zählt das nicht mehr.


----------



## 0815oderso (7. April 2021)

So, meines ist auch fertig und macht viel Freude. Der  X2 Dämpfer ist allerdings echt tricky- hat da jemand schon seine Einstellung gefunden? Die Einstellungen aus der Norco App sind m.E. suboptimal....?


----------



## RolliRolltRund (20. April 2021)

Hey, bin das Sight jetzt ein paar Tage gefahren und bin von der Performance bergab echt beeindruckt. Ich bin 1,85m groß und bin das XL gefahren. Verbaut war ein Fox X2 Dämpfer. War auf den Hometrails eigentlich zuviel Bike, das Teil nimmt so viel raus... Aber ein Sicherheitsgefühl (was sich dann in Geschwindigkeit zeigt) vom feinsten!
Ein für mich großer Kritikpunkt bleibt jedoch. Bin es im Vergleich zum Specialized Stumpjumper Evo gefahren. Beim Sight war der Hinterbau deutlich am Wippen und es ließ sich wirklich nur schwerfällig bergauf prügeln. Das nimmt einem echt jede Freude am Bergauffahren. Das Evo soll hier auch kein Messias sein, aber im Vergleich zum Sight war es sehr deutlich kraftsparender und effektiver unterwegs.
Mein X2 war nach Empfehlung von Norco eingestellt. Gibt es hier vielleicht Tipps, damit nicht so viel Kraft beim Kurbeln im Dämpfer landet? Der Lockout am X2 schafft hier nicht wirklich Abhilfe...
Danke!


----------



## fishbone121 (21. April 2021)

Hey Sight Freunde,
hab meinen Super Deluxe Debon Air abzugeben, mit Spacer auf 52.5, extra fürs Sight abgestimmt. Kam so mit dem Rahmen. Buchsen hätte ich dementsprechend auch die passenden. Falls jemand einen sucht, einfach Bescheid geben, über den Preis wird man sich schon einig 

Mit Lockout etc, funktioniert einwandfrei.


Ah und noch eine Frage, da ich auf Fox umrüste, man brauch ja 30x8 Buchsen, könnt ihr da welche empfehlen? Finde gar keine mit 30er maß. ?! https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...WxJOQUwsEPQGJ4DOxY2QYMtNg2UjDK1xoC3mIQAvD_BwE 

Sind alles unrunde Zahlen... (33,49 oder sonstwas)

Cheers!


----------



## balfa_rider (21. April 2021)

hat jemand einen X2 aufgeschraubt?

ich möchte gerne den hub auf die möglichen 55mm aufstocken. weiss jedoch nicht ob die 2.5mm reduktion mit einem travelspacer oder aufgrund des grossen bumpstop erreicht werden.
klar ich kann auch einfach aufschrauben und reingucken aber der aufwand die frage zu stellen ist merklich kleiner. 

beim rock shox ist fix ein travel reducer drinnen, soviel ist klar.

edit: ok habs selber gemacht. ist effektiv ein 2.5 mm spacer drinnen.


----------



## TrekTobi (29. April 2021)

Sind die Rahmen der 27.5 und 29 Zoll gleich?

Bei meinem 27.5er hab ich, rein optisch noch viel Platz im Hinterbau. Wär es theoretisch möglich ein 27.5er auf 29 Zoll umzubauen? 

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## 0815oderso (17. Mai 2021)

Dämpfer: 817 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Dämpfer ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 817 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Mai 2021)

Dämpfer: 800 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Dämpfer ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 800 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Gleiche Funktion, aber "etwas" günstiger


----------



## 0815oderso (19. Mai 2021)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Dämpfer: 800 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
> 
> 
> Dämpfer ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 800 Artikel online
> ...


Spalter!


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Mai 2021)

🤷🏽‍♂️
Sorry, aber ich bin guter Dinge dass Deiner auch weg geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WaldChiller (24. Mai 2021)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> 14,2kg mit nem s Rahmen. Und bei den Teilen bin ich so weit in die Trickkiste, dass ich fast nich mehr raus gekommen wäre...
> 
> einen hab ich hier noch:


Wo isn der Trail?


----------



## WaldChiller (24. Mai 2021)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> 14,2kg mit nem s Rahmen. Und bei den Teilen bin ich so weit in die Trickkiste, dass ich fast nich mehr raus gekommen wäre...
> 
> einen hab ich hier noch:


Wo isn das?


----------



## jammerlappen (24. Mai 2021)

WaldChiller schrieb:


> Wo isn das?


Deister, LadiesOnly

is aber leider (noch) geil(er), der Trail. Die Anliegersektion jetzt mit mannshohen Anliegern...wer Bock auf Trails hat und vorbei kommen will, kann gerne Bescheid geben.


----------



## Wolsif (7. Juni 2021)

Moin! Bin jetzt auch Besitzer eines Sights und heute wird die erste Runde gedreht... mit wie viel cm spacern unterm Vorbau seid ihr unterwegs?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (30. Juni 2021)

Falls das hier noch nicht thematisiert wurde: Zwischen den Modelljahren 2020 und 2021 hat sich der Durchmesser der unteren Schraube für die Dämpferaufnahme geändert. 2020 benötigt 30 x 8 mm, 2021 laut pdf 30 x 10 mm. Blöd, wenn man sich an dem aktuellen pdf orientiert und das erst feststellt, wenn die Huber Bushings gerade angekommen sind. Vielleicht kann ich irgendjemandem mit diesem Beitrag so ein Erlebnis nun ersparen


----------



## AgnostiC (20. Juli 2021)

Hallo Sight-Fahrer, ich liebäugle auch schon länger mit einem Sight.
fahre aktuell ein Optic aus 2020 und bin mit der Geo sehr zufrieden, jedoch ist mir der Hinterbau tlw. etwas zu progressiv. Der Plan ist, ein Sight als Framekit zu ordern und das optic zu schlachten.
da das Framekit mit X2 inkl. Plattform kommt (der SD DH im Optic hat keine), hoffe ich, dass die Uphillqualitäten nicht deutlich hinter dem Optic zurückstehen Und das FW aber etwas komfortabler sein wird. Bisher habe ich auch nur Gutes über die Klettereigenschaften gelesen. Mich irritiert der unkommentierte Post von RolliRolltrund auf S. 7. 
Könnt ihr mir mal bitte ein bisschen Feedback geben Und den Kaufentscheid beeinflussen!?

P.S.: Ich suche\erwarte kein XC oder Tourenbike!


----------



## Wolsif (20. Juli 2021)

AgnostiC schrieb:


> Hallo Sight-Fahrer, ich liebäugle auch schon länger mit einem Sight.
> fahre aktuell ein Optic aus 2020 und bin mit der Geo sehr zufrieden, jedoch ist mir der Hinterbau tlw. etwas zu progressiv. Der Plan ist, ein Sight als Framekit zu ordern und das optic zu schlachten.
> da das Framekit mit X2 inkl. Plattform kommt (der SD DH im Optic hat keine), hoffe ich, dass die Uphillqualitäten nicht deutlich hinter dem Optic zurückstehen Und das FW aber etwas komfortabler sein wird. Bisher habe ich auch nur Gutes über die Klettereigenschaften gelesen. Mich irritiert der unkommentierte Post von RolliRolltrund auf S. 7.
> Könnt ihr mir mal bitte ein bisschen Feedback geben Und den Kaufentscheid beeinflussen!?
> ...


Also ich kann RolliRolltrunds Aussage leider bestätigen... Hinterbau wippt mit dem X2 schon stark. Hab mich die ersten uphills gefragt warum das plötzlich so anstrengend ist... War mit meinen alten Sentinel einfacher. Der Lockout hat auch so gar nichts gebracht, weswegen ich den auf Garantie zurück geschickt habe. Ist jetzt wieder da und muss noch eingebaut werden und wartet auf die erste Fahrt... Gebe dann gerne noch Mal Feedback. 
Falls jemand ne Lösung für das Wippen hat, gerne her damit. Einstellungen war ich auch von norco ausgegangen und dann weiter an mich angepasst. Spacer habe ich noch nicht versucht, die liegen auch noch bei mir in der Werkstatt.


----------



## jammerlappen (20. Juli 2021)

Also mit Super Deluxe wippt im Lockout nüscht mehr.


----------



## AgnostiC (20. Juli 2021)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Also mit Super Deluxe wippt im Lockout nüscht mehr.


Hm, Umbau auf SD ist aber nötig? 🧐

Respekt übrigens! bist flott unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgnostiC (20. Juli 2021)

Wolsif schrieb:


> Also ich kann RolliRolltrunds Aussage leider bestätigen... Hinterbau wippt mit dem X2 schon stark. Hab mich die ersten uphills gefragt warum das plötzlich so anstrengend ist... War mit meinen alten Sentinel einfacher. Der Lockout hat auch so gar nichts gebracht, weswegen ich den auf Garantie zurück geschickt habe. Ist jetzt wieder da und muss noch eingebaut werden und wartet auf die erste Fahrt... Gebe dann gerne noch Mal Feedback.
> Falls jemand ne Lösung für das Wippen hat, gerne her damit. Einstellungen war ich auch von norco ausgegangen und dann weiter an mich angepasst. Spacer habe ich noch nicht versucht, die liegen auch noch bei mir in der Werkstatt.


Okay, danke Schonmal. Hab insgeheim gehofft, dass sich das nicht bestätigt.😏
 Bin gespannt was du berichtest nach dem Wiedereinbau.


----------



## jammerlappen (20. Juli 2021)

AgnostiC schrieb:


> Hm, Umbau auf SD ist aber nötig? 🧐
> 
> Respekt übrigens! bist flott unterwegs!


danke für die Blumen  

Was heißt nötig? Ich hatte den X2 ohne Lockout vorher. Das ging auch. Mein 27,5"-S-Aufbau wiegt 14,5kg oder so und bergab entschädigt für jeden zusätzlich gedrückten Schweisstropfen... 
Und spätestens beim nächsten Service freuste dich eh über den RockShox.


----------



## TrekTobi (20. Juli 2021)

Habe auch vom X2 auf RS SD umgebaut.
Hatte mit dem X2 auch starkes Wippen im Uphill.

Der Lockout am RS SD macht sich im Uphill mehr als bemerkbar im Vergleich zum X2.


----------



## AgnostiC (20. Juli 2021)

Aber ein Rahmenkit für fast 4k kaufen und dann direkt den Dämpfer wechseln!?!🤔


----------



## 0815oderso (21. Juli 2021)

Der CC war im Uphill eine echte Offenbarung - leider hat er ab der zweiten Ausfahrt geschmatzt und ich habe ihn eingeschickt. - warte jetzt seit 6(!) Wochen auf den Dämpfer, BC trifft immer Aussagen die nicht eingehalten werden können..... 

Um die Frage des Unterschieds zum Optic einmal zu klären, da ich ja beide bike parallel habe:
Kann man nicht vergleichen. Ich war gerade in Latsch und bin mit dem Optic auf dem Barbarossa Trail etc. unterwegs gewesen, da das Sight ja noch keinen Dämpfer hat. Vor 4 Wochen bin ich den Trail mit dem Sight gefahren. Im Uphill geht das Optic einfach besser als das Sight, es sei denn Du machst einen leichten Aufbau mit Pike etc... - aber das wird dir dann definitiv in der Abfahrt die Vorzüge des Sight nehmen....


----------



## AgnostiC (21. Juli 2021)

Einen übertrieben, gewichtsoptmierten Aufbau hatte ich nicht im Sinn. Dafür wäre m. E. das Sight auch die falsche Basis. Gabel sollte Eine Lyrik oder Zeb werden. Vom aktuellen Optic kämen die M1700, Code RSC, X1-Kurbel, GX Satz, 200er OneUp-Dropper und ein neues Cockpit. Gerade weil ich nicht das letzte Gramm heben wollte ist der Vortrieb bzw. die Effizienz wichtig. Soll ja in erster Linie das Bike für die schnelle Feierabendrunde werden.
Ich finde der SD DH im Optic wippt aufgrund fehlendem PP schon deutlich, auch wenn der Vortrieb wegen der straffen Abstimmung immer noch ordentlich ist.
Auf Treppen und Wurzelteppichen ist der Hinterbau eben aber auch mega straff. Das Rad ist der Hammer für ein Trailbike, kostet aber auch viel Kraft. Außerdem habe ich noch ein anderes Trailbike (das seither nur in der Ecke steht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgnostiC (21. Juli 2021)

Oder eben doch ein Sentinel?!?! 🙈


----------



## fishbone121 (6. August 2021)

Servus, kann mir kurz jemand Sagen wo ich die Achse fürs Sight herbekomme? Dachte es wäre eine Syntace X12, aber musst grade feststellen, dass es dummerweise doch ne andere ist...


----------



## 0815oderso (6. August 2021)

https://www.norco.com/cmsb/uploads/bikes/bikes/nb-044-assembler-doc-revd-my21-2020-11-23-customer_011.pdf
		


vielleicht hilft das?


----------



## fishbone121 (6. August 2021)

0815oderso schrieb:


> https://www.norco.com/cmsb/uploads/bikes/bikes/nb-044-assembler-doc-revd-my21-2020-11-23-customer_011.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> vielleicht hilft das?


Das hatte ich auch gesehen, nur find ich da nichts zum bestellen. Bzw finde die Achse nicht im Netz.


----------



## punsky34 (7. August 2021)

Hi,
diese Achse passt:








						WOLFTOOTH Steckachse M12 x 1,75 | 174 mm, 44,50 €
					

WOLFTOOTH Steckachse M12 x 1,75 Die Wolftooth Steckachse für Deinen Hinterbau wird aus Luft- und Raumfahrtaluminium in Burnsville/Minnesota gefertigt Die St




					r2-bike.com
				




Viele Grüße


----------



## 0815oderso (8. August 2021)

Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Altusried finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## TrekTobi (8. August 2021)

Hat das Kurbel-Kettenblatt am 27.5 Sight ein Offset?


----------



## RolliRolltRund (15. August 2021)

Falls jemand einen Alu Sight Rahmen ab 2020 loswerden möchte - in L, oder XL - dann bitte PM an mich


----------



## Wolsif (15. August 2021)

AgnostiC schrieb:


> Okay, danke Schonmal. Hab insgeheim gehofft, dass sich das nicht bestätigt.😏
> Bin gespannt was du berichtest nach dem Wiedereinbau.


So, also Service hat was das Wippen angeht nichts gebracht. Auch im Lockout wippt das Ding im Uphill und auch auf der Ebene. Spacer und alle möglichen Einstellungen haben nichts gebracht.
Macht so leider echt kein Spaß... kann doch nicht von Norco so gewollt sein?




jammerlappen schrieb:


> Also mit Super Deluxe wippt im Lockout nüscht mehr.


Kann das noch jemand bestätigen? Dann muss ich mich ja echt nach nem SD umsehen, die so gut wo nirgends gerade zu haben sind....


----------



## TrekTobi (15. August 2021)

Wolsif schrieb:


> So, also Service hat was das Wippen angeht nichts gebracht. Auch im Lockout wippt das Ding im Uphill und auch auf der Ebene. Spacer und alle möglichen Einstellungen haben nichts gebracht.
> Macht so leider echt kein Spaß... kann doch nicht von Norco so gewollt sein?
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir war der Unterschied auch vorsichtig gesagt „extrem“. 

Das Sight ist seit dem SD im Uphill wesentlich effizienter! Ich hab kaum wippen, maximal wenn man im Sitzen Schlaglöcher durchrollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolsif (15. August 2021)

Alles klar, danke dir!
Also falls jemand einen Super Deluxe in passender Länge abzugeben hat, bitte melden! :/


----------



## DHRc (28. September 2021)

Jemand ein Sight Rahmen in L zu verkaufen?


----------



## Weaselhaup (29. September 2021)

Moin Zusammen,

also ich habe sowohl ein Sight als auch ein Optic. Habe im Sight das Wippen nur mit dem X2 gehabt. Habe jetzt einen DVO Jade X. Der hat nen Lockouthebel, da wippt gar nix mehr. Aber übertriebenes Wippen und massive Krafteinbußen konnte ich bei beiden Rädern nicht bestätigen. Das ist vllt für viele auch persönliches empfinden... 
Cheers Basti


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Oktober 2021)

Moin zusammen,

ich hab jetzt die ersten Fahreindrücke nach Umstieg von Fox 36 RC2 / X2 Performance auf Lyrik Ultimate und SD Ultimate hinter mir.
Mit Standardkammer im 55mm Dämpfer und C1-Shaft 160mm war die Enttäuschung erstmal groß und das Gesicht lang. Gabel hab ich garnich eingestellt bekommen und in keinem Geschwindigkeitsbereich zum arbeiten gebracht. Dämpfer ging auch nich gut, aber der war sich soo offensichtlich shice.
Also @Darkwing Duck  ihn sein überflüssigen B1-Shaft abgequatschtkauft und ne MegNeg verbaut. Das war schonmal ein riesiger Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Ich glaube zwar, dass ich um ein tuning nich drumrum kommen werde, aber so isses halt keine Vollkatastrophe mehr.
Ich wiege bummelige 60kg und bin vom alten Setup ~60/160psi auf ~80/180psi im Neuen gewechselt. Nur mal so als kleine Info zwischendurch. Wie das live und in Farbe aussieht könnt ihr im neuesten Video, des - sehr sehenswerten Kanals - Deisterdiaries sehen:


----------



## ratz90 (25. Oktober 2021)

Falls hier eventuell noch jemand auf der Suche nach einem Sight Alu in XL ist, meines ist im Bikemarkt zu finden, als Komplettbike sowie Rahmenset (+ Sattelstütze). Leider dieses Jahr genau 5x bewegt, deswegen kommts wieder weg.

Edit: verkauft


----------



## TrekTobi (29. Oktober 2021)

Hat jemand Info‘s wann die 22ger Modelle vorgestellt werden?


----------



## 0815oderso (3. November 2021)

Verkaufe ich gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen. Wie findest du das?








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Altusried finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Elipirelli (3. November 2021)

0815oderso schrieb:


> Verkaufe ich gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen. Wie findest du das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geiles Bike, ist ein 29er oder?


----------



## 0815oderso (3. November 2021)

Elipirelli schrieb:


> Geiles Bike, ist ein 29er oder?


Ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elipirelli (20. November 2021)

Hat zufällig mal jemand ein Bild von einem 27.5er Alu Modell in Größe L?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Weaselhaup (22. November 2021)

Elipirelli schrieb:


> Hat zufällig mal jemand ein Bild von einem 27.5er Alu Modell in Größe L?
> 
> Danke im Voraus!


----------



## schweigi (24. Januar 2022)

Dämpfer: 801 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Dämpfer ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 801 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				





Falls hier jemand Interesse hat!


----------



## AgnostiC (10. Februar 2022)

So mittlerweile bin ich doch auch auf dem Sight unterwegs. Bin sehr zufrieden. Geo passt mir saugut. Mit dem RS SD und Plattformhebel wippt nix. Fährt sich bergauf wie n Hardtail (teilweise schon fast zu wenig Traktion). Fahre mit 55er Hub also 160mm Federweg. Plane aktuell die Lyrik mit 170er Airschaft aufzurüsten, da ich sicher bin, das es gut zur Geo passt. Optional würde ich das Sight gerne mal mit Coil im Heck fahren.
Habt ihr da Erfahrung? Welchen Dämpfer (mit Climb Switch) empfehlt ihr? DVO, DHX2, MRP, DNM oder doch den Mod von Formula?

Ach hier noch 2 Pics vom Bike....


----------



## jammerlappen (10. Februar 2022)

Ich hab mir nen DVO Jade geholt, bin aber noch nicht gefahren...


----------



## AgnostiC (11. Februar 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nen DVO Jade geholt, bin aber noch nicht gefahren...


Wäre auch meine erste Wahl. Dann wohl RS SD Coil. Schick und preislich wie gewichtstechnisch attraktiv finde ich schon den MOD von Formula. Leider sind die wenigen Erfahrungsberichte sehr durchwachsen. Mein Sd Air kommt jetzt diese Woche vom Tuner, mal sehen, was das gebracht hat. Erwarte aber keine Wunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrekTobi (11. Februar 2022)

Ich bin jetzt von Sight A2 27.5‘‘ 2021 auf ein Transition Sentinel V2 Carbon 29‘‘ 2021 umgestiegen.

Beide Bikes haben/hatten den Fox X2 verbaut und sind vom Hinterbau durchaus vergleichbar. Ich meine damit Wiegetritt usw.

Im Sentinel habe ich jetzt einen Formula MOD verbaut. Der Hinterbau wurde dadurch nochmals „besser“ für mich persönlich feinfühliger. Beim Sentinel wird mit betätigten Lockout am MOD nahezu alles „ruhig“ Ich denke dass wird auch beim Sight so sein. Der MOD ist sauber verarbeitet. Meine Version von Bike24 kam auch schon mit den Modifikationen die man im MOD-Thread lesen kann (Fixierung für Federteller, Kunststoffhülse als Schutz für irgendwas, usw)

Vielleicht konnte ich dir ein bisschen weiterhelfen.


----------



## AgnostiC (11. Februar 2022)

Hey Tobi, ich habe auch von den Problemen bzw. Kinderkrankheiten gelesen im Vorstellungsthread. Haben mich auch etwas abgeschreckt. Aktuell gibt es ein paar Mod am Gebrauchtmarkt. Meist aus Raab Jibb-Framsets. Diese haben natürlich die Modifikationen noch nicht. 
Kann man die Fixierung und die Hülse nachkaufen?
Darf ich fragen welche Feder du bei welchem Gewicht fährst?


----------



## TrekTobi (11. Februar 2022)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben dass die Kunststoffbuchse und der Federteller mit Arretierung nachträglich geordert werden können. Ein User hat geschrieben er habe seinen Dämpfer nach dem Service mit den Upgrades zurück bekommen. Daraus schließe ich dass die Modifikationen Stand der Dinge sind. 

Ich fahre aktuell einen MOD mit 205x60mm mit einer 400er Feder bei 93kg. Der Trailtest blieb bis jetzt noch aus, lediglich hab ich ihn auf der Straße getestet. Er fühlt sich super an, werde aber bei Gelegenheit auch eine 450ger testen die evtl etwas straffer ist.


----------



## AgnostiC (11. Februar 2022)

Ooh!😳
Ich hatte mich bei der Federhärte an den Empfehlungen von Raaw orientiert, da gleiches Einbaumaß und ebenfalls Viergelenker. Da wäre ich bei fahrfertig knapp unter 90kg bei 550lbs.
Da die Federn nicht ganz billig sind ist es gut, dass wir darüber gesprochen haben!😬🙄
Werde dann wohl er mit max. 500er testen!?!?


----------



## TrekTobi (11. Februar 2022)

Es ist ehrlich gesagt mein erster Stahlfederdämpfer, daher fehlt noch die Erfahrung. 

Ich hab die Feder über eine Formel ausgerechnet und bin dabei rechnerisch auf 433lbs gekommen. Da zu dem Zeitpunkt nur die 400er lieferbar wurde es die. Werde aber wie gesagt ebenfalls mindestens eine 450er evtl auch eine 500er testen wenn sich die Möglichkeit ergibt. 

Mit der 400er bin ich bei ca 25% SAG


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Februar 2022)

AgnostiC schrieb:


> Wäre auch meine erste Wahl. Dann wohl RS SD Coil. Schick und preislich wie gewichtstechnisch attraktiv finde ich schon den MOD von Formula. Leider sind die wenigen Erfahrungsberichte sehr durchwachsen. Mein Sd Air kommt jetzt diese Woche vom Tuner, mal sehen, was das gebracht hat. Erwarte aber keine Wunder.


Was hast Du tunen lassen? Ich habe die Megneg noch installiert und fand das schon einen Schritt nach vorne,


----------



## AgnostiC (18. Februar 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Was hast Du tunen lassen? Ich habe die Megneg noch installiert und fand das schon einen Schritt nach vorne,


Mein Fahrwerk habe ich von MST Servicen und tunen lassen. Ich hatte zuvor auch mit einer MegNeg geliebäugelt, da ich einige kenne die begeistert sind. Doch Mario von MST riet mir ab bzw. meinte der Effekt sei bei der Hinterbautechnologie nicht der Rede wert. Er sei selbst überrascht gewesen, als er auf dem Prüfstand sah, wie wenig sich das erhöhte Volumen auswirkt.
Habe mich auf seinen Rat verlassen und erstmal aus MegNeg verzichtet. 
Gabel und Dämpfer kamen am Montag zurück und ich habe das Fahrwerk am Dienstag auf nem Hometrail getestet. Bin echt überrascht und sehr begeistert. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Unterschied so spürbar ist. Gabel muss ich evtl. noch nen Token rausnehmen, da ich gleichzeitig auf 170er Schaft aufgerüstet habe und aufgrund höherer Endprogression nun evtl. den Federweg nicht zu 100% nutze. Da warte ich aber noch den ersten Ritt bei besseren Wetterbedingungen oder den ersten Parkbesuch ab.
Coil interessiert mich immer noch, aber fürs erste bin ich auf jeden Fall happy.


----------



## AgnostiC (7. April 2022)

Servus zsamme!

falls jemand Bedarf an einem Coil hat....
Mein Formula Mod


----------



## jammerlappen (8. April 2022)

Wie hast du den coil im Vergleich gefunden?


----------



## AgnostiC (8. April 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wie hast du den coil im Vergleich gefunden?


Eine Macht bei größeren Drops oder verpatzten Landungen auch wenn man mal ins Flat springt. 
Sehr sensibel auch bei kleinsten Unebenheiten, also viel Grip auf dem Trail. 
Für mich (bin nun nicht der sensibelste und kein Fahrwerksguru!) haben die Vorteile im Wald nicht ausgereicht. Nach meinem Gefühl hat der Air hier die Nase sogar vorn, da er auch im mittleren Federwegsbereich besser unterstützt. 
Der Coil wäre für mich definitiv erste Wahl im Bikepark. Aber im Sight, waren für mich die beiden Dämpfer zu nahe beieinander als dass ich den Air deshalb dauerhaft ausbaue. 
Ich muss sagen, dass ich mit dem Superdeluxe sehr zufrieden bin. Offenbar passt der besser ins Sight als der von Hause aus im Frameset verbaute Fox. 
Der Lockout beim Formula hat genauso gut funktioniert wie bei meinem Luftdämpfer. Hätte ich den X2 drin, würde ich vermutlich dauerhaft auf den Formula wechseln. 
Mir fällt es auch schwer den Formula wieder herzugeben. Aber das ist echt ein Highend-Teil und es wäre schade, wenn ich ihn nur  einmal im Monat für einen Parkbesuch ans Rad schraube. 
Das waren so meine Eindrücke, aber bitte echt nicht auf meine persönlichen Erfahrungen berufen, geschweige denn daraufhin eine Entscheidung fällen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (8. April 2022)

Ich hab hier halt nen Jade liegen, aber war bislang zu faul, den einzubauen 🥱


----------



## AgnostiC (8. April 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich hab hier halt nen Jade liegen, aber war bislang zu faul, den einzubauen 🥱


Ja nee is klar! Sind ja auch 3 Schrauben!
Denke mal beim Jade dürfte das Abstimmen nachher die größte Mühe machen.
War der Hauptgrund weshalb ich mich für den Mod entschieden hatte.


----------



## jammerlappen (20. April 2022)

AgnostiC schrieb:


> Ja nee is klar! Sind ja auch 3 Schrauben!
> Denke mal beim Jade dürfte das Abstimmen nachher die größte Mühe machen.
> War der Hauptgrund weshalb ich mich für den Mod entschieden hatte.


Das wesentliche Problem ist, dass ich so wenig aufm Rad saß, dass eigentlich alles eh shice anfühlen müsste. Ich habe mein Rad aber bei @Lord Helmchen gehabt und jetzt hab ich auch einfach garnix zu meckern. In der neuen Lyrik ultimate den alten 160mm shaft mit drei Token und hinten Deluxe Ultimate mit 55mm und megneg. 
Vielleicht probier ich den Coil mal die Tage in Schube...


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Mai 2022)

So, die Tage mal wieder in Schube gewesen, aber tendenziell GAR keinen Bedarf gehabt, am Dämpfer was zu machen. Eher überlege ich jetzt an der Lyrik den alten 170mm Air-Shaft zu verbauen, da ich da das Gefühl habe zu schnell in der Endprogression zu hängen...Fährt hier jemand 170mm vorne?

Wer in büschen Lebenszeit zuviel hat, kann sich dann auch gerne noch mein Gestolper in Schube reinstylen:


----------



## AgnostiC (9. Mai 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> So, die Tage mal wieder in Schube gewesen, aber tendenziell GAR keinen Bedarf gehabt, am Dämpfer was zu machen. Eher überlege ich jetzt an der Lyrik den alten 170mm Air-Shaft zu verbauen, da ich da das Gefühl habe zu schnell in der Endprogression zu hängen...Fährt hier jemand 170mm vorne?
> 
> Wer in büschen Lebenszeit zuviel hat, kann sich dann auch gerne noch mein Gestolper in Schube reinstylen:


Wieder ich! Mir taugt`s!
Die 170mm passen aus meiner Sicht besser zum Sight. Mir liegt der etwas höhere Stack. Der Lenkwinkel wird zwar grenzwertig flach, aber dennoch habe ich nach 1-2 Fahrten kein Kippgefühl am Vorderrad  feststellen können. Nur direkt nach dem Umbau wars kurz ungewohnt. Will nicht mehr zurück auf die 160! Aber wenn ich sehe, wie du im zweiten Teil des Video straight über baumstammdicke Wurzeln ballerst...., denke ich du hast mehr Federweg gar nicht nötig!


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Mai 2022)

Danke für die Blumen - aber bei den Wurzeln da, muss ich mich schon richtig festhalten, nich vom Rad zu fallen und die Lyrik hängt da gefühlt permanent in der Endprogression. Ich werds mal versuchen mit 170mm, wenn die Lust für 2 Schrauben lösen reicht


----------



## AgnostiC (9. Mai 2022)

seit dem Umbau fahre ich auch einen Token weniger in der Lyrik. Also nur noch einen statt zwei!
im Gegensatz zu dem Coil im Heck, hat diese Maßnahme sich für mich und mein Empfinden extrem gelohnt.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (18. Mai 2022)

Heute zweite Ausfahrt, bzw. die erste mit funktionierenden Bremsen. Ich bin bereits jetzt hellauf begeistert. Obwohl mein letztes Rad schon deutlich anders war, wars auf Anhieb draufsetzen und wohlfühlen.


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Mai 2022)

DAS Beik hat bessere Fotos und andere Griffe verdient!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spielzeug (29. Mai 2022)

Fährt hier jemand das Bike mit einer 200er Scheibe Hinten? Ich habe seit dem Wechsel auf die neuen Sram HS2 scheiben am Hinterrad manchmal unangenehme Vibrationen. Gerade bei leichtem Druck mehr als wenn ich voll zu packe. Jemand eine Idee? 

Habe die originalen Centerline gegen die HS2 getauscht. Beläge wurden durch Trickstuff Standard getauscht. 

lg


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Juni 2022)

Gibt es hier eigentlich Beerfelden locals? Ich würde die Tage gerne mal wieder hin und vielleicht geht sich ja mal was aus?


----------



## AgnostiC (19. Juni 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich Beerfelden locals? Ich würde die Tage gerne mal wieder hin und vielleicht geht sich ja mal was aus?


Als Local würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen, fahre immerhin 1,5 Std., aber bin regelmäßig dort.


----------



## AgnostiC (19. Juni 2022)

Spielzeug schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand das Bike mit einer 200er Scheibe Hinten? Ich habe seit dem Wechsel auf die neuen Sram HS2 scheiben am Hinterrad manchmal unangenehme Vibrationen. Gerade bei leichtem Druck mehr als wenn ich voll zu packe. Jemand eine Idee?
> 
> Habe die originalen Centerline gegen die HS2 getauscht. Beläge wurden durch Trickstuff Standard getauscht.
> 
> lg


Ich fahre vorn u. hinten 203er Discs! An unangenehme Vibrationen habe ich mich gewöhnt. Fahre ne MT7 und damit ist ruckelfrei bremsen nicht möglich! Es wurde bei mir etwas besser mit Trickstuff-Scheiben. 
Dein Problem hört sich für mich so an, als sei der Sattel nicht perfekt ausgerichtet und bei schleifender Bremse, also wenn nicht sämtliche Kolben fest zupacken, es zu Vibrationen kommt. Aber erstens ist ne Ferndiagnose wohl eh doof, zweitens kenn ich das Bremssystem gar nicht und drittens hab ich keinen Dunst und muss mich auch immer erst reinlesen.


----------



## Spielzeug (5. Juli 2022)

AgnostiC schrieb:


> Ich fahre vorn u. hinten 203er Discs! An unangenehme Vibrationen habe ich mich gewöhnt. Fahre ne MT7 und damit ist ruckelfrei bremsen nicht möglich! Es wurde bei mir etwas besser mit Trickstuff-Scheiben.
> Dein Problem hört sich für mich so an, als sei der Sattel nicht perfekt ausgerichtet und bei schleifender Bremse, also wenn nicht sämtliche Kolben fest zupacken, es zu Vibrationen kommt. Aber erstens ist ne Ferndiagnose wohl eh doof, zweitens kenn ich das Bremssystem gar nicht und drittens hab ich keinen Dunst und muss mich auch immer erst reinlesen.


Bremssattel habe ich mehrfach gerichtet. Schleifen tut nichts. Bin jetzt auch schon den eine oder anderen Trail gefahren, leider ohne Besserung.


----------



## jammerlappen (5. Juli 2022)

Also ich hab mit ner 2-Kolben XT die HS2 200er Scheibe vorne und nicht ansatzweise ein Rubbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spielzeug (9. Juli 2022)

Habe jetzt die Trickstuff Standard Beläge gegen die Power getauscht und die Vibrationen sind weg. Gestern meine Home Tour gefahren ohne Probleme.


----------



## mani.r (5. August 2022)

Servus. 
Könnte mir jemand die ID vom X2 verraten auf seinem Sight?
Danke


----------



## DHRc (5. August 2022)

Hat nicht noch jemand ein Sighzlt Rahmen in Large und gelb für mich?


----------



## TrekTobi (10. September 2022)

X2 Performance original aus einem 20er Sight zu verkaufen. Hat auch logischerweise den speziellen Tune für das Sight (D24Z).

Bei Interesse PN


----------



## SIGGI_1 (11. September 2022)

Hey, vll kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Ich fahre aktuell ein Norco Sight 2020 27.5 in Größe M. Würde aber gerne auf L wechseln. Das Problem ist nur, ich finde aktuell nur Rahmen in 29" in der passenden Größe. 
Jetzt meine Frage, kann ich auch einen 29" Rahmen nehmen und ihn einfach mit der 27,5" Ausstattung fahren? 
Grüße Linus


----------



## TrekTobi (11. September 2022)

SIGGI_1 schrieb:


> Hey, vll kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Ich fahre aktuell ein Norco Sight 2020 27.5 in Größe M. Würde aber gerne auf L wechseln. Das Problem ist nur, ich finde aktuell nur Rahmen in 29" in der passenden Größe.
> Jetzt meine Frage, kann ich auch einen 29" Rahmen nehmen und ihn einfach mit der 27,5" Ausstattung fahren?
> Grüße Linus



Hätte ein A2 2020er 27,5 Gr. L abzugeben. Allerdings als Komplettbike.


----------



## SIGGI_1 (11. September 2022)

TrekTobi schrieb:


> Hätte ein A2 2020er 27,5 Gr. L abzugeben. Allerdings als Komplettbike.


Ich brauch nur den Rahmen. Außer der Preis ist so attraktiv das ich nicht nein sagen kann.


----------



## TrekTobi (11. September 2022)

SIGGI_1 schrieb:


> Ich brauch nur den Rahmen. Außer der Preis ist so attraktiv das ich nicht nein sagen kann.



Ist bis auf den Dämpfer (Tausch gegen RS Superdeluxe Ultimate) und Reifen (Schwalbe MM & HD) Original. Kannst mir per PM mal deine Preisvorstellung schreiben.


----------



## Duderino11 (14. September 2022)

Hallo, jemand ne Idee welche Händler einen Sight 29 Rahmen haben oder bekommen könnte?

Danke


----------



## AgnostiC (14. September 2022)

Duderino11 schrieb:


> Hallo, jemand ne Idee welche Händler einen Sight 29 Rahmen haben oder bekommen könnte?
> 
> Danke


Hast ne PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BennyISG (14. November 2022)

Hi Sight Besitzer 

gibt es hier jemanden der an seinem Sight den Cascade Link fährt bzw. den Link von Fraezen? Ich wäre hier sehr an einem Erfahrungsbericht interessiert. Bei dem Fraezen Link hat man ja die umbau option auf Mullet was ich ebenfalls nicht uninteressant finde da in meinem Kopf noch die Idee eines Transition Patrol (mit Lyrik 160mm) rumgeistert.

Ich wäre ebenfalls an der Privatnachricht vom vorherigen Post interessiert 

Vielen Dank


----------



## SIGGI_1 (14. November 2022)

BennyISG schrieb:


> Hi Sight Besitzer
> 
> gibt es hier jemanden der an seinem Sight den Cascade Link fährt bzw. den Link von Fraezen? Ich wäre hier sehr an einem Erfahrungsbericht interessiert. Bei dem Fraezen Link hat man ja die umbau option auf Mullet was ich ebenfalls nicht uninteressant finde da in meinem Kopf noch die Idee eines Transition Patrol (mit Lyrik 160mm) rumgeistert.
> 
> ...


Hey, 
hier mal mein Sight 2020 L. Ist ein Mullet Aufbau mit dem Fraezen Link. Das Bike ist ne absolute Waffe 😁


----------



## AgnostiC (14. November 2022)

Hier meins in XL. Ebenfalls Mullet mit Fraezen-Link!


----------



## AgnostiC (14. November 2022)

AgnostiC schrieb:


> Hier meins in XL. Ebenfalls Mullet mit Fraezen-Link!Anhang anzeigen 1585832


Rahmen, Dämpfer und Link stehen übrigens kurzfristig zum Verkauf!😉


----------



## BennyISG (14. November 2022)

oha die Bikes sehen stark aus 

ich bin leider zu klein für das XL sonst hätte ich direkt Interesse (180 cm = L)


----------



## mani.r (Dienstag um 13:44)

Was sind Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Fraezen Link? 
Fahre aktuell den original Link mit meinem Manitou Mara Pro Dämpfer. 
Finde das Fahrwerk so schon sehr gut wobei der Dämpfer schon sehr viel Federweg frei gibt. 
Mit dem Fraezen Link wird aber der Mara nicht mehr passen da er jetzt schon fast am Rahmen ansteht. 
Würde dann aber mit dem Link eh einen RC2T Coil probieren.


----------



## AgnostiC (Gestern um 09:34)

mani.r schrieb:


> Was sind Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Fraezen Link?
> Fahre aktuell den original Link mit meinem Manitou Mara Pro Dämpfer.
> Finde das Fahrwerk so schon sehr gut wobei der Dämpfer schon sehr viel Federweg frei gibt.
> Mit dem Fraezen Link wird aber der Mara nicht mehr passen da er jetzt schon fast am Rahmen ansteht.
> Würde dann aber mit dem Link eh einen RC2T Coil probieren.


Der Fraezen Link funktioniert gut und ist top verarbeitet. Er bietet zu der höheren Endprogression auch die Möglichkeit das Sight als Mullet zu fahren. Der Dämpfer wandert durch die Fraezen-Wippe eher weiter weg vom Sitzrohr, da der Hebel ja größer wird. Durch die höhere Progression geht auch Coil, aber ehrlich gesagt, fand ich den Air im Sight stimmiger.


----------

